# [FiiO Q7] Portable Desktop-Class DAC and Headphone Amplifier,3000mW output power | Fully balanced THX AAA 788+ amplifier | Dual portable/desktop power supply modes



## FiiO (Nov 24, 2022)

Get to know all characteristics of FiiO's #Portable DAC and Amplifier Q7# with one picture.







FiiO Q7 CG video


*The Story of FiiO Portable Desktop-Class Amplifier Q7*

*Chapter 1 The humble knob comes with new tricks*

*Chapter 2 Dual power supply modes

Chapter 3 What power supply design is needed for higher output power?*

*Chapter 4 Design ideas- Making a portable device basede on desktop concepts *

*Chapter 5 Digital control core module*
Chapter 6 FiiO Q series traceability & development of portable DAC and headphone amplifier​


----------



## FiiO (Oct 6, 2022)

Portable Desktop-Class DAC and Headphone Amplifier, FiiO Q9-From *@JamesFiiO

Evolution of ambient lights*

At that time when the design of the M17 was exposed at the iF design exhibition, some consumers considered that the ambient lights on the side of the M17 were too cheap. However, after the M17 was released, most users expressed that it was quite amazing. Frankly speaking, as an audiophile over 50 years old, I should have stood on the opposite side. However, our user survey and research on new electronic gadgets showed that the younger generation preferred RGB lights, while rich middle-aged men also like the ambient lights just as that on Mercedes. Therefore, we expect that we can make better ambient lights for the Q9 based on the M17's. The attached picture is the design of the Q9, from where we can see larger and more expansive ambient light areas. Which ambient light design do you prefer, the M17's or the Q9's?

You could vote at: https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkxxy734qAqIfAW7I0pViv5t79LmebMs6Qn

Or share your thinking in this thread.










You could vote at: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/vot...9-part-ii-evolution-of-ambient-lights.960906/

Thank you so much for your opinion on the ID design of the Q9. We will finalize the front and back designs of the Q9 based on opinions of users at home and abroad (From the current result, Chinese users prefer the one with heat dissipation marks just like the M17 while overseas users hold an opposite opinion).
We are still optimizing the RGB light design. Here are two different schemes. The first is an integrated design with all ambient lights in one. These lights take up larger space for an obvious light effect. The second is to add more lights based on the M17. Which one do you prefer?

*Picture A:*






*Picture B:*


----------



## pjones5

Design 1!


----------



## sl418

Picture A


----------



## Kankys

Picture A


----------



## Ben86

What will be the price and release date, specs?


----------



## dezzadk

Vote: A


----------



## hongky

Since you take DAP module out, could you make the amplifier more powerful than M17. Maybe using higher voltage than 12v. 18650 battery would be nice
And without the need to use cooling stand. I think thicker case wouldn't be a problem


----------



## JamesFiiO

hongky said:


> Since you take DAP module out, could you make the amplifier more powerful than M17. Maybe using higher voltage than 12v. 18650 battery would be nice
> And without the need to use cooling stand. I think thicker case wouldn't be a problem



The Soc module and the screen don't take much space so it is hard  to put 18650 inside and alos the power of M17 already strong enough so we will like to keep the same as M17.


----------



## MikeKim

Does it have analog input?


----------



## Ben86

MikeKim said:


> Does it have analog input?


Still no info about any specs or release date at all... ://


----------



## JamesFiiO

MikeKim said:


> Does it have analog input?



Not


----------



## JamesFiiO

Ben86 said:


> Still no info about any specs or release date at all... ://



The specs will be similar as our M17 and we have not start the project and can't share the ETA right now.


----------



## itsnein

JamesFiiO said:


> The specs will be similar as our M17 and we have not start the project and can't share the ETA right now.


The very very interesting device could be.
And some details could help to make a decision.
e.g. go now with ifi diablo, or wait for Q9
But if it's not yet started - no chance it could be released in a half year...


----------



## Ben86 (Dec 19, 2021)

itsnein said:


> The very very interesting device could be.
> And some details could help to make a decision.
> e.g. go now with ifi diablo, or wait for Q9
> But if it's not yet started - no chance it could be released in a half year...


I'm very interested in this product too...I think it should be better overall in terms of sound refinement and power output than ifi diablo, with near the same price.... Here is some earlier info posted by Fiio. I Will definetily wait for Q9 release. I Think it will become the new portable dac-amp champion.


----------



## itsnein

Ben86 said:


> I'm very interested in this product too...I think it should be better overall in terms of sound refinement and power output than ifi diablo, with near the same price.... Here is some earlier info posted by Fiio. I Will definetily wait for Q9 release. I Think it will become the new portable dac-amp champion.


All true.
The question - how long to wait. Half a year? I am in.
Two years? Will not wait


----------



## Ben86 (Dec 20, 2021)

itsnein said:


> All true.
> The question - how long to wait. Half a year? I am in.
> Two years? Will not wait


I don't think that it will take much time to wait for release, maybe couple of months, cause it will have pretty the same technologies and specs as M17, so only without display and cpu it will not take much time to develop Q9 in my opinion. Definetily if they make it in competetive price to ifi xdsd signature/diablo it will be top notch killer portable device IMO


----------



## Ben86

I would appreciate an additional XLR port for headphones, that would be insanely good without any analogues in the market... ))


----------



## JamesFiiO

Ben86 said:


> I would appreciate an additional XLR port for headphones, that would be insanely good without any analogues in the market... ))



The standard XLR port is too big to put into Q9


----------



## Ben86 (Jan 6, 2022)

I hope it will be full MQA render xmos216. FiiO Q9 is my most expected device, hope it will be released soon.


----------



## itsnein

Ben86 said:


> I hope it will be full MQA render xmos216. FiiO Q9 is my most expected device, hope it will be released soon.


I think - no.
Fiio M17 - xmos208. And it is only rendered via USB. Also Fiio K9 pro - also use xmos208, and only render.
The big probability is that they will not change this part, cause Q9 will be like lightweight m17.

But in any case, I am waiting for news about Q9. Cause for me - it is most expected for 2022 device. if it will be upgraded to xmos216 - will be great!


----------



## gto88

any more detailed for Q9?  I am expecting it to beat ifi xDSD Gryphon and replace my Q3.


----------



## itsnein

gto88 said:


> any more detailed for Q9? I am expecting it to beat ifi xDSD Gryphon and replace my Q3.


All the same as m17. Sound should be quite close.
I am not buying gryphon, cause waiting for q9.


----------



## gto88

if it has no analog input, meaning one can only connect it thru USB or digital (opt or coaxial), or perhaps an I2S port?


----------



## JamesFiiO

gto88 said:


> if it has no analog input, meaning one can only connect it thru USB or digital (opt or coaxial), or perhaps an I2S port?



Yes, Q9 will only supports USB/COAX/OPTICAL/BLUETOOTH input, cause there are not decent analog volume adjust ICs so we have to give up this features.  I know you guys may know there are some volume control ICs but we have big problem in supply chain to purchase enough ICs.


----------



## itsnein

JamesFiiO said:


> Yes, Q9 will only supports USB/COAX/OPTICAL/BLUETOOTH


great!

is there is any estimated date: March / June / December ?


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> great!
> 
> is there is any estimated date: March / June / December ?


Q9 is planned to be available in July 2022.


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> I think - no.
> Fiio M17 - xmos208. And it is only rendered via USB. Also Fiio K9 pro - also use xmos208, and only render.
> The big probability is that they will not change this part, cause Q9 will be like lightweight m17.
> 
> But in any case, I am waiting for news about Q9. Cause for me - it is most expected for 2022 device. if it will be upgraded to xmos216 - will be great!


We have no plans to update the XMOS 216 for the time being, but there are plans for the XMOS 316.

Q9 will use XMOS 208 or 316 is not yet determined, if we use the most powerful 316, we need to collaborate with MQA debugging, we are currently working on it.


----------



## itsnein

FiiO Willson said:


> We have no plans to update the XMOS 216 for the time being, but there are plans for the XMOS 316.
> 
> Q9 will use XMOS 208 or 316 is not yet determined, if we use the most powerful 316, we need to collaborate with MQA debugging, we are currently working on it.


316 will be great


----------



## gto88

itsnein said:


> 316 will be great


+1, since newer chip is available, why not, fIIo will be market leader in that regard.


----------



## nickthefunking

Don't care mqa


----------



## gto88

If Q9 has spec as M17 - player, then I am all for it.


----------



## benjamind2012

Now THIS should drive the DCA Stealth.

Might wait for this. At least 2W of clean output would be nice.


----------



## gto88

@FiiO any news about Q9, anything at all?


----------



## benjamind2012

They mentioned July release some posts back. Fingers crossed. Another 4 months to go. A long time I know but good things come to those who wait.


----------



## FiiO Willson

benjamind2012 said:


> They mentioned July release some posts back. Fingers crossed. Another 4 months to go. A long time I know but good things come to those who wait.





gto88 said:


> @FiiO any news about Q9, anything at all?



Hello, thank you for your support.

Q9 model has been changed to Q7, I will publish some more detailed information in the next two days.

Welcome to communicate with us!


----------



## itsnein

FiiO Willson said:


> Q9 model has been changed to Q7, I will publish some more detailed information in the next two days.


hm, so it will be not a full copy of M17?


----------



## benjamind2012

How many mW per channel? Will it be usable on non-battery power as a desktop amp too?

I'd love to see 3 or 4W of clean power. I know that is hoping for too much but something that candle Susvara with aplomb would be truly incredible.


----------



## gto88

I guess that it is too late to put up a wish list?


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> hm, so it will be not a full copy of M17?


Not a full copy,But will learn from the excellent circuit above M17


----------



## FiiO Willson

benjamind2012 said:


> How many mW per channel? Will it be usable on non-battery power as a desktop amp too?
> 
> I'd love to see 3 or 4W of clean power. I know that is hoping for too much but something that candle Susvara with aplomb would be truly incredible.


The AMP Power will be the same as M17, up to 3W;
The DC mode of M17 will also be retained, that is what you said on non-battery power as a desktop amp


----------



## FiiO Willson

gto88 said:


> I guess that it is too late to put up a wish list?


No, it's still time, there will be a few months before it's available


----------



## gto88

same dac? analog input? bluetooth capable? I found it useful sometimes.


----------



## FiiO Willson

gto88 said:


> same dac? analog input? bluetooth capable? I found it useful sometimes.


Yes, Same Dac，But only one。
Bluetooth chip is QCC 5124, the same as M17


----------



## JQuB3

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, Same Dac，But only one。
> Bluetooth chip is QCC 5124, the same as M17



How about analog input? 4.4mm balanced maybe!! Would love to use it as an amp with M11Plus if needed..


----------



## FiiO Willson (Mar 10, 2022)

JQuB3 said:


> How about analog input? 4.4mm balanced maybe!! Would love to use it as an amp with M11Plus if needed..


Edit:
Yes, we have analog 4.4mm balanced  Output
But not have 4.4mm input @JQuB3 Sorry~


----------



## gto88

Great, everything I want are there.
Still schedule for summer release?


----------



## dsrk

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, we have analog 4.4mm balanced  input


Wow, that is great news.


----------



## itsnein

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, Same Dac，But only one。


Because of price?
Or because of heat issues?


----------



## FiiO Willson

gto88 said:


> Great, everything I want are there.
> Still schedule for summer release?


Yes，We're working on it


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> Because of price?
> Or because of heat issues?


Single DAC index can also meet the requirements

This is one of the reasons why we adjusted the model from Q9 to Q7


----------



## hongky

FiiO Willson said:


> Single DAC index can also meet the requirements
> 
> This is one of the reasons why we adjusted the model from Q9 to Q7


There will be Q9 next year


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsrk said:


> Wow, that is great news.





FiiO Willson said:


> Edit:
> Yes, we have analog 4.4mm balanced  Output
> But not have 4.4mm input @JQuB3 Sorry~





JQuB3 said:


> How about analog input? 4.4mm balanced maybe!! Would love to use it as an amp with M11Plus if needed..


I'm sorry, but after confirming with the Q7 project team, I found that Q7 will not support 4.4mm balanced input.

We had considered this feature at first, but  we had to have a volume control chip to do this, the delivery time for this chip was too long and difficult to purchase.

On the other hand, the performance of the volume control chip will become a bottleneck, if we add it on our Q7, it will affect Distortion and SNR, Dynamics, etc.

So we finally gave up this function.

I have revised my reply above, I am very sorry!


----------



## dsrk

FiiO Willson said:


> I'm sorry, but after confirming with the Q7 project team, I found that Q7 will not support 4.4mm balanced input.
> 
> We had considered this feature at first, but  we had to have a volume control chip to do this, the delivery time for this chip was too long and difficult to purchase.
> 
> ...


That's a bummer but Q9 was not announced with analog input either.

Does Q7 support coaxial or optical input?


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsrk said:


> That's a bummer but Q9 was not announced with analog input either.
> 
> Does Q7 support coaxial or optical input?


 Yes,Q7 support coaxial and optical input


----------



## dsrk (Mar 10, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes,Q7 support coaxial and optical input


Please add bass boost, a variable bass boost would be even better. I loved my E11 which had two step bass boost which was great. E17k was even better with bass and treble adjustments.

A PEQ like Monolith THX AAA Portable would be a Mojo 2 killer.


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsrk said:


> Please add bass boost, a variable bass boost would be even better. I loved my E11 which had two step bass boost which was great. E17k was even better with bass and treble adjustments.
> 
> A PEQ like Monolith THX AAA Portable would be a Mojo 2 killer.


Q7 has a multi-band EQ, as well as a gain function. And will be more than E11 , more fun！
because so many years have passed, the technology has improved a lot.

E11 is also a very classic product, thank you for supporting FiiO so early!


----------



## dsrk

FiiO Willson said:


> Q7 has a multi-band EQ, as well as a gain function. And will be more than E11 , more fun！
> because so many years have passed, the technology has improved a lot.
> 
> E11 is also a very classic product, thank you for supporting FiiO so early!


Will it have a display screen?


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsrk said:


> Will it have a display screen?


Yes, there is a display screen.
We has been introduced at the very beginning of this posting 
The final product  will do a small amount of optimization, the appearance of the top will be more stylish


----------



## gto88

From the info so far, it checks all boxes I can think of,  I can’t wait to get a Q7.


----------



## FiiO Willson

gto88 said:


> From the info so far, it checks all boxes I can think of,  I can’t wait to get a Q7.


Thank you for your support

As of now, the Q7 should be very competitive when it comes to market in the future.
Don't worry, the price will also make you satisfied


----------



## dsrk

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you for your support
> 
> As of now, the Q7 should be very competitive when it comes to market in the future.
> Don't worry, the price will also make you satisfied


Any estimated release date?


----------



## newworld666

FiiO Willson said:


> As of now, the Q7 should be very competitive when it comes to market in the future.
> Don't worry, the price will also make you satisfied



Clearly, FIIO is probably the only DAP maker that always tries to find the appropriate price quality ratio for all their items. With most of other brands, it seems to be more or less a kind race to make their DAP look more "high End" than they really are just with targeting some crazy price tag and nothing technically really more advanced than FIIO's DAP.

But, what is probably even more impressive is that your development team always tries to solve any of the issues that can appear after putting the DAP on the market.. I could see it with the M11, I can see it with the M17 now. 

I believe Q7 will follow this respectable way of thinking.

Let's hope FIIO will continue on this way for many years...


----------



## benjamind2012

dsrk said:


> Any estimated release date?



They said around July. Hopefully it happens. I'd love it if you included an EQ and cross-feed/speakers simulation as well, I'm sure with a DSP chip they could do something like CanOpener v3. Now THAT would be nice. I'm sure it's possible with today's tech.


----------



## dsrk

newworld666 said:


> Clearly, FIIO is probably the only DAP maker that always tries to find the appropriate price quality ratio for all their items. With most of other brands, it seems to be more or less a kind race to make their DAP look more "high End" than they really are just with targeting some crazy price tag and nothing technically really more advanced than FIIO's DAP.
> 
> But, what is probably even more impressive is that your development team always tries to solve any of the issues that can appear after putting the DAP on the market.. I could see it with the M11, I can see it with the M17 now.
> 
> ...


Yeabsolutely!!

I have been using FiiO products for a long time my first FiiO being E11.

They have grown a lot as a company and their quality significantly improved. 

They always priced their gear reasonably and their support is one of best in the business. 

I remember how X5III changed the DAP market. And recently M11 too.


----------



## dsrk

benjamind2012 said:


> They said around July. Hopefully it happens. I'd love it if you included an EQ and cross-feed/speakers simulation as well, I'm sure with a DSP chip they could do something like CanOpener v3. Now THAT would be nice. I'm sure it's possible with today's tech.


FiiO confirmed a few posts back that Q7 comes with multi band EQ.


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsrk said:


> Any estimated release date?


Q7 Expected to be available in August


----------



## FiiO Willson

newworld666 said:


> Clearly, FIIO is probably the only DAP maker that always tries to find the appropriate price quality ratio for all their items. With most of other brands, it seems to be more or less a kind race to make their DAP look more "high End" than they really are just with targeting some crazy price tag and nothing technically really more advanced than FIIO's DAP.
> 
> But, what is probably even more impressive is that your development team always tries to solve any of the issues that can appear after putting the DAP on the market.. I could see it with the M11, I can see it with the M17 now.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what we've been insisting on. 
We are different from other manufacturers, our product managers, such as me, often communicate with consumers to solve the problems that arise during the use of consumers

At the same time, we can get more information in order to do better in the future can make everyone more satisfied with the product, this is a positive cycle, we will always  do that


----------



## itsnein

FiiO Willson said:


> Q7 Expected to be available in August


Feature request:

- if still possible. Leather case in a box, please as in m11 plus / m17


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsrk said:


> Yeabsolutely!!
> 
> I have been using FiiO products for a long time my first FiiO being E11.
> 
> ...


Yes, E11  is a product of the end of 2011, that product is very classic.

X5III is also a particularly good product, its appearance has changed the market situation of DAP to some extent

Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsrk said:


> FiiO confirmed a few posts back that Q7 comes with multi band EQ.


Yes, There are many excellent features on m17 will be retained and improved


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> Feature request:
> 
> - if still possible. Leather case in a box, please as in m11 plus / m17


We're going to do a bundle kit, but we're not quite sure yet


----------



## FiiO

Now we have the FiiO Q7 structure sample . Please check the following pictures.
If you have any question and suggestions, please feel free to share with us!


----------



## dsrk

Looks very good, the USB charge on/off button instead of two USB C ports like on M17 and optical in are excellent.


----------



## audionewbi

I was looking for this thread all morning! I hope this does get release with on addition, let Q7 act like a chord mojo/poly. Let user put music on it using a SD card, but let your phone navigate it.


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsrk said:


> Looks very good, the USB charge on/off button instead of two USB C ports like on M17 and optical in are excellent.


----------



## FiiO Willson

audionewbi said:


> I was looking for this thread all morning! I hope this does get release with on addition, let Q7 act like a chord mojo/poly. Let user put music on it using a SD card, but let your phone navigate it.


We noticed what you said about a product like Mojo/Poly, but I don't think it's perfect yet.
In the future, we will make a better one out

But unfortunately, Q7 does not support SD card yet


----------



## audionewbi

Still interested in Q7 as it support blue tooth and that is good enough for me.


----------



## gto88

Question, Q7 is not a player, who does it have play, pause, next, previous buttons?


----------



## newworld666 (Mar 19, 2022)

gto88 said:


> Question, Q7 is not a player, who does it have play, pause, next, previous buttons?


As bluetooth LDAC DAC connection, it's always convenient to have these buttons to navigate inside a smartphone playlist from the DAC/AMP, many DAP's can do that when set as BT DAC.


----------



## benjamind2012 (Mar 19, 2022)

I have a few suggestions for the upcoming Q7.

1. To be able to run this off mains power as a desktop amp replacement when you are at home.

2. Crossfeed that is implemented just like this plugin. A simple built-in DSP chip could do this.

https://goodhertz.co/canopener-studio/

Where you can change the amount, angle, and the bass and treble.

This would enable users to be able to listen to their headphones as if they were stereo loudspeakers for more realistic music experience. I would pay more money for the Q7 just to have this. It reminds me of iFI "3D holographic" feature but sounds slightly different to my ears. I have heard the 3D effect on the iFI micro Signature and CanOpener stands pretty much toe to toe with this effect. 

I honestly cannot listen to headphones without this feature as the stereo image is a "blob" inside my head instead of being in front of me.

I use the above plugin on my DAW and on the iRiver Media Player DSP plugins to recreate a fabulous loudspeaker presentation.

It is absolutely critical for headphone listening. I don't even see it as an optional extra since using CanOpener. To me it is essential.


----------



## itsnein

FiiO said:


> If you have any question and suggestions, please feel free to share with us!


Thanks for photos! Looks great.

Metal body or plastic body? On photos, it's not so clear.


----------



## dsrk

It's metal same as M17.


----------



## starouterspace

Really hope there is a wifi+roon ready version. Pricewise Q7 will be very competitive with room ready, vs. mojo 2+poly or hugo 2+2go.


----------



## itsnein (Mar 19, 2022)

starouterspace said:


> Really hope there is a wifi+roon ready version. Pricewise Q7 will be very competitive with room ready, vs. mojo 2+poly or hugo 2+2go.


Maybe in that case m17 will be an option?

Q7 more like Bluetooth/USB/optical-DAC. DAC usually does not include Wi-Fi or any streaming module.

Bluetooth - yep, to play via Bluetooth. For Wi-Fi - I can't imagine use-case. Stream from roon - To headphones? Why not DAP in that case?

My vision that 95% use cases are:
1) play on mobile phone with USB connected to q7
2) play on (mobile phone / TV / game pad / e.t.c. ) with Bluetooth connected to q7
3) play on PC/mac/laptop with USB connected to q7

roon for me, it is p3


----------



## starouterspace

Same use case as who ever needs poly or 2go. I'd like to bring an portable amp with me to any floor and control roon playback through my phone. That's it.


----------



## FiiO

itsnein said:


> Thanks for photos! Looks great.
> 
> Metal body or plastic body? On photos, it's not so clear.


Metal body


----------



## FiiO Willson

benjamind2012 said:


> I have a few suggestions for the upcoming Q7.
> 
> 1. To be able to run this off mains power as a desktop amp replacement when you are at home.
> 
> ...


I think you can try our FiiO Control APP, he has more practical functions, such as EQ, filter, light adjustment, and so on more professional adjustment


----------



## FiiO Willson

starouterspace said:


> Really hope there is a wifi+roon ready version. Pricewise Q7 will be very competitive with room ready, vs. mojo 2+poly or hugo 2+2go.


We are already doing pre-research work on Wifi+roon, but it can't be implemented on Q7 at the moment


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> Maybe in that case m17 will be an option?
> 
> Q7 more like Bluetooth/USB/optical-DAC. DAC usually does not include Wi-Fi or any streaming module.
> 
> ...


For now M17 is an option

But his proposal is also more reasonable for the user to have more options. In fact, we have also researched the product he said, maybe in the future we have time, we can make such product.


----------



## audionewbi

itsnein said:


> Maybe in that case m17 will be an option?
> 
> Q7 more like Bluetooth/USB/optical-DAC. DAC usually does not include Wi-Fi or any streaming module.
> 
> ...


Imagine a music player which does not age due to its OS, has the ability to act like a storage device for music playback, where you can use your laptop,tablet or your phone to navigate its internal storage for music playback on the go, and when at home, use the device as a desktop dac/amp.

Chord poly tried, and failed, very unstable. Hifiman Hm1000 did a solid first attempt, I can navigate the music file stored on its microSD using their app, but they are really bad at the software part.

No screen means improved battery life, durability. No OS means your device will not become obsolete once OS ages.


----------



## itsnein

audionewbi said:


> Imagine a music player which does not age due to its OS


This is why I prefer DAC to DAP 
Idea is clear. I always have streaming (tidal) or local NAS nearby. So no need to have files on local card. Phone act as client, DAC-amp - produce sound. Adding player will always be limitation IMHO. In terms of supported files, formats, streaming e.t.c. So I really wait for Q7


----------



## cammoni

Are we going to get SD card support, ability to play songs from SD with out streaming from phone and support for all the lossless formats including DSD, MQA?


----------



## audionewbi

cammoni said:


> Are we going to get SD card support, ability to play songs from SD with out streaming from phone and support for all the lossless formats including DSD, MQA?


I asked the same question, Q7 will not have that.


----------



## gto88

It is what m17 does.


----------



## dsrk

FiiO Willson said:


> Q7 has a multi-band EQ, as well as a gain function.


Is it going to be better than the EQ on the FiiO music app?

Because when you enable the EQ on FiiO music the volume is dropped to avoid distortion. And it has only one user profile, it will be hectic if you have multiple headphones.


----------



## gto88

I would like a crossfeed function like it is on Hugo 2


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsrk said:


> Is it going to be better than the EQ on the FiiO music app?
> 
> Because when you enable the EQ on FiiO music the volume is dropped to avoid distortion. And it has only one user profile, it will be hectic if you have multiple headphones.


Our APP currently does not meet your requirements.
But as we continue to improve, there should be hope in the future


----------



## BlueA

FiiO Willson said:


> hope


----------



## dsrk

FiiO Willson said:


> Our APP currently does not meet your requirements.
> But as we continue to improve, there should be hope in the future


That's fine, FiiO has come a long way. I remember scrolling through my huge collection for a song without search function on my X5 that was horror

My main concern is when the EQ is enabled on Q7, is it going to drop the volume or not?


----------



## FiiO Willson

dsrk said:


> My main concern is when the EQ is enabled on Q7, is it going to drop the volume or not?


Maybe    
Because after opening EQ, it will pull up the amplitude of certain frequencies more than 0dB, and if the volume is not reduced,the sound will be distorted


----------



## dsrk

FiiO Willson said:


> Maybe
> Because after opening EQ, it will pull up the amplitude of certain frequencies more than 0dB, and if the volume is not reduced,the sound will be distorted


I understand.
I am so used the excellent Cowon JetEffects which doesn't drop the volume at all. But it doesn't support frequency bands below 63hz to adjust though.


----------



## merinowool

I see several folks have asked for a *good* crossfeed function -- CanOpener and iFi's implementation were mentioned as ideal solutions -- and I'm another one of those who's interesting.

I don't think I'll buy a portable player without some sort of crossfeed.


----------



## benjamind2012

Now Mojo2 by Chord also has 3 levels of crossfeed and also EQ too. So if the Q7 can implement it that would be a nice touch.


----------



## FiiO Willson

benjamind2012 said:


> Now Mojo2 by Chord also has 3 levels of crossfeed and also EQ too. So if the Q7 can implement it that would be a nice touch.


That's a good suggestion, I've discussed it with the project team and they will try to see if they can implement your requirements


----------



## Cheerfu1

Can it be released now?
Considering "M11 Plus" instead of a DAC but I would rather buy Q7.


----------



## gto88

There are many waiting for Q7 to release, including myself.
I hold on purchasing iFi xDSD Gryphon betting on Q7 has better design.
But, I guess the final spec. has not been fixed given that people are throwing
wish list.


----------



## FiiO Willson

gto88 said:


> There are many waiting for Q7 to release, including myself.
> I hold on purchasing iFi xDSD Gryphon betting on Q7 has better design.
> But, I guess the final spec. has not been fixed given that people are throwing
> wish list.


Now the first version of the Q7  is out, we are debugging.

It will take about 3~4 months before release, because an excellent product needs to spend time to design and debug carefully, so that more people can be satisfied


----------



## Ichos

FiiO Willson said:


> Now the first version of the Q7  is out, we are debugging.
> 
> It will take about 3~4 months before release, because an excellent product needs to spend time to design and debug carefully, so that more people can be satisfied


Eagerly waiting.
Don't rush, just make it perfect!


----------



## gto88

@FiiO when the unit is on DC power, will it charge battery?


----------



## FiiO Willson

gto88 said:


> @FiiO when the unit is on DC power, will it charge battery?


When it's on DC mode, we plan to do 2 options, you can choose to charge the battery, or not to charge the battery.


----------



## Ichos

FiiO Willson said:


> When it's on DC mode, we plan to do 2 options, you can choose to charge the battery, or not to charge the battery.


Great, don't forget to add (and in M11 Plus too) the option to choose filters from the drop down menu and add visibility of gain/filter selection in the top information bar!


----------



## itsnein

Found announcement of BTR-7, but where is Q-7 ?


----------



## Ab10

itsnein said:


> Found announcement of BTR-7,


Where is BTR 7? 

Can you post the link...please.


----------



## itsnein

Ab10 said:


> Where is BTR 7?
> 
> Can you post the link...please.


A lot in different forums. As example:
https://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?fid=124&tid=2661336&page=1


----------



## Louisauster

Ab10 said:


> Where is BTR 7?
> 
> Can you post the link...please.


https://www.facebook.com/chung.james.92/posts/5086357391472289 
i see this on fb


----------



## Ynot1 (May 8, 2022)

Any chance for the support of Q7.7 or BTR7.7 for movie enthusiasts wanting to experience Atmos on HiRez. I think a collaboration with Netflix is needed for this.
Only other way I've read about to get Atmos on headphones is Apple ipod max with Homepod, Creative soundbar and headphone, and couple of other Japanese headphone makers. For such an old technology as multichannel audio, it should not be so expensive to go back to two channel.


----------



## BlueA

Q7 did not join the product line announcement for the end of 2022.
Does is mean it will not be released this year?


----------



## FiiO

FiiO 2022 New Product Schedule

...*

 (4) New Portable DAC/Amps preview and existing product information*
Although the portable headphone amplifier is not the first product of FiiO since its establishment, it is the product category that really helped FiiO on the road to success. Starting with the small amp E3, we have historically launched the E1 | E02 | E3 | E5 | E6 | E7 | E07K | E11 | E12 | E17 | E17K | E18 | A1 | A3 | A5 | Q1 | Q5S and other portable amps.
However, after the Q5S, due to the limitation of development resources, we have spent a lot of energy on better and older DAC and other chips, and the market of portable amps has been shrinking due to the impact of portable players, USB dongles, and Bluetooth DAC/Amps. It was a pity that we did not have any new portable amps for almost 2 years.
Moreover, due to the shortage of chips, the Q1MK2, Q3 and Q5S are currently discontinued.
But the good news is that after sorting out the existing product line and repositioning the portable amps, we will release at least 2 new products this year. With our efforts, the Q3 will be on aboard again after upgrading with a better solution. Here are introductions about our latter new portable amps:
*1. Portable desktop DAC/Amp Q7: expected to be released in October; see the picture.*
The Q7 is actually a simplified version of the M17. Since the M17 was released, it has been adored by consumers for its powerful functions and huge output power, which far exceeded our expectations. However, the price of the M17 is indeed too high due to the cost limit, making many people feel discouraged.
Therefore, we have turned it into a pure DAC/Amp by canceling the high-cost display screen and SoC module on the M17. But the desktop mode, DC power supply, and THX788+ amp technology will be retained. In addition, in order to control the cost, the ES9038Pro chip will be changed from 2 to 1.
2. Portable DAC/Amp Q5 Pro
The Q5 Pro (undecided model) is an upgraded model of the previous Q5, so it will be stronger than the Q5 in terms of function, specification and output power. But the project has not yet been officially approved for development. If there are sufficient R&D resources, we will have it released at the end of this year at a higher price than that of the Q5.
3. Portable DAC/Amp Q1K (to be determined)
The Q1K is planned to replace the discontinued Q1MK2. The situation is similar to that of the Q5 Pro. If the development resources are sufficient, it is hoped that it will be launched by the end of the year. Or we will have to wait for next year.
The existing portable DAC/Amp Q3, which was discontinued due to the chip shortage in the early stage, will also be re-launched in June after changing the solution. If there is no major change in functions, it will not be regarded as a new model.
In this way, FiiO's future product line of portable DAC/Amps will consist of four products: Q1K, Q3, Q5 Pro, and Q7, covering the price range from 100 to 1000 USD, and output power (balanced port) from 300mW/channel all the way up to 3000mW/channel.



...


----------



## gto88

October for Q7! 
Wish it can be earlier.


----------



## Luk4s

I don't like where this is going. Looks like Fiio is cutting corners too much. This will not be truly balanced DAC if only one chip will be used. Also what happened to the original ambient light that was discussed earlier ? If that one on the picture is the way you're going with then you can just drop it completely. Will the display be at least OLED ? And you want up to 1000 for this ? How is it justified ?


----------



## Ichos

I don't know if they are going to use one or two DAC chips but rest assured that even one piece of ES9038 Pro can be configured for a fully balanced and differential design starting from its output all the way up to the amplifier stage.


----------



## dsrk

Luk4s said:


> I don't like where this is going. Looks like Fiio is cutting corners too much. This will not be truly balanced DAC if only one chip will be used. Also what happened to the original ambient light that was discussed earlier ? If that one on the picture is the way you're going with then you can just drop it completely. Will the display be at least OLED ? And you want up to 1000 for this ? How is it justified ?


ES9038 Pro supports 8 channels so no need for two DAC chips for truly balanced config. Two 9038 Pro DAC chips would be an overkill for portable device IMO.


Ichos said:


> I don't know if they are going to use one or two DAC chips but rest assured that even one piece of ES9038 Pro can be configured for a fully balanced and differential design starting from its output all the way up to the amplifier stage.


Correct, FiiO confirmed a few posts back that they are going to use single DAC chip to reduce the costs.


----------



## Luk4s

dsrk said:


> ES9038 Pro supports 8 channels so no need for two DAC chips for truly balanced config. Two 9038 Pro DAC chips would be an overkill for portable device IMO.
> 
> Correct, FiiO confirmed a few posts back that they are going to use single DAC chip to reduce the costs.



I guess there is a reason why manufacturers are going for 2 DAC chips even in single ended implementations. Also I don't really understand why force desktop 8 channels DAC into small device used for headphones. It only brings issues with cooling etc. They should focus more on the quality of implementation. Why not to use 2x ES9068A instead ? I'd like to hear that difference. BTW does anyone know of new DACs with ES9068A ?


----------



## Ichos

Luk4s said:


> I guess there is a reason why manufacturers are going for 2 DAC chips even in single ended implementations. Also I don't really understand why force desktop 8 channels DAC into small device used for headphones. It only brings issues with cooling etc. They should focus more on the quality of implementation. Why not to use 2x ES9068A instead ? I'd like to hear that difference. BTW does anyone know of new DACs with ES9068A ?


How new?
SMSL - Aoshida DO200 is new enough?
Topping DX5 maybe?


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> Found announcement of BTR-7, but where is Q-7 ?


Q7 is expected to be launched in October


----------



## FiiO Willson

Luk4s said:


> I don't like where this is going. Looks like Fiio is cutting corners too much. This will not be truly balanced DAC if only one chip will be used. Also what happened to the original ambient light that was discussed earlier ? If that one on the picture is the way you're going with then you can just drop it completely. Will the display be at least OLED ? And you want up to 1000 for this ? How is it justified ?


I don't think OLED are particularly useful in decoders like Q7，
Q7's strength should be its decoding ability 、Full range of interfaces and his output power.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Luk4s said:


> I guess there is a reason why manufacturers are going for 2 DAC chips even in single ended implementations. Also I don't really understand why force desktop 8 channels DAC into small device used for headphones. It only brings issues with cooling etc. They should focus more on the quality of implementation. Why not to use 2x ES9068A instead ? I'd like to hear that difference. BTW does anyone know of new DACs with ES9068A ?


K9 will use 2x ES9068A


----------



## Impossible

I would have baught this, but not now because its not fully balanced.


----------



## BlueA

FiiO Willson said:


> K9 will use 2x ES9068A


Q9 

Yet I still you are talking of it I wonder what would be the difference between both.


----------



## KaiFi

“Portable desktop” is exactly what I’m looking for since I’m primarily a laptop user. This looks like it’s going to basically be a portable version of the K9. Looking forward to it.


----------



## FiiO Willson

KaiFi said:


> “Portable desktop” is exactly what I’m looking for since I’m primarily a laptop user. This looks like it’s going to basically be a portable version of the K9. Looking forward to it.


Yes,According to our understanding, the Q7 is very competitive.


----------



## dsrk

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes,According to our understanding, the Q7 is very competitive.


No offense but don't you think that's in the hands of usersonce it's released based on how it performs.


----------



## BlueA

dsrk said:


> No offense but don't you think that's in the hands of usersonce it's released based on how it performs.


They can at least have their own internal mesures to track progress from previous releases


----------



## gto88

@FiiO , is Q7 on time for Oct. launching?  It seems not much news about it, so I wonder if it is still going well.


----------



## FiiO

gto88 said:


> @FiiO , is Q7 on time for Oct. launching?  It seems not much news about it, so I wonder if it is still going well.


Dear friend,

I don't have further information about that currently as well. But our engineer are still working hard on the Q7 project. Don't worry.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson

gto88 said:


> @FiiO , is Q7 on time for Oct. launching?  It seems not much news about it, so I wonder if it is still going well.


I think Q7 launch on Oct is no problem, we are now working hard to be able to launch in mainland China at the end of September


----------



## Impossible

Please keep the same filter or whatever you did with the k9 pro ess. 

Its so good at the top end, I get zero sibilance. And it has perfect  bass.


----------



## cfranchi

Will Q7 have airplay ?


----------



## JamesFiiO

cfranchi said:


> Will Q7 have airplay ?



Not, Q7 has not WiFi so it can't supports Airplay which running on wifi


----------



## pythagore

What I would love is a product that shares the exact same features, specs and sound signature as the M17, but without the screen, that powerful CPU and Android OS. 
Meaning I would like it to have dual ES9038PRO, onboard storage for audio files, capability to access this storage and play these audio files via my android/apple OS phones or my Windows laptop/PC.
And yes, the dual DAC chip designs provide a fuller sound signature than the single DAC chip designs.


----------



## Luk4s

Hi @FiiO , regarding the DAC chip being used. 9039PRO has been released back in February and according to the whitepaper, among to other things it is supposed to have lower power consumption. Wouldn't it make it an obvious choice for mobile device like that ? Is there anything in development currently that will include the new DAC ? Any ETA on that ?

https://www.esstech.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/ES9039MPRO_ES9039PRO_Product_brief_v0.3.pdf


----------



## ljnew

FiiO said:


> You could vote at: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/vot...9-part-ii-evolution-of-ambient-lights.960906/
> 
> Thank you so much for your opinion on the ID design of the Q9. We will finalize the front and back designs of the Q9 based on opinions of users at home and abroad (From the current result, Chinese users prefer the one with heat dissipation marks just like the M17 while overseas users hold an opposite opinion).
> We are still optimizing the RGB light design. Here are two different schemes. The first is an integrated design with all ambient lights in one. These lights take up larger space for an obvious light effect. The second is to add more lights based on the M17. Which one do you prefer?
> ...


When is this releasing?


----------



## Impossible

Most don't care too much on the looks, it will probably have a case anyway. 

We just want k9 pro or m17 sound. Please keep with 2 chips for dac.


----------



## drspeter

Impossible said:


> Most don't care too much on the looks, it will probably have a case anyway.
> 
> We just want k9 pro or m17 sound. Please keep with 2 chips for dac.


I thought that theyve already made a decision not to have two ess due to either power consumption or temperature control. I might be incorrect though.


----------



## Impossible

Doh please no. 

We just want a more portable m17. Obviously no screen, less features cost saving. 

Unless you are planning a q9 later.


----------



## drspeter

Impossible said:


> Doh please no.
> 
> We just want a more portable m17. Obviously no screen, less features cost saving.
> 
> Unless you are planning a q9 later.


Thats exactly what I hoped as well. But if the unit uses every 8 channels of ess then it should be good enough for a portable unit. Best measuring dac like topping d90se also uses only 1 ess chip still sounds awesome. Could be better that 2 ess that use only 2 ch from each


----------



## Impossible

Every time I hear 1 chip vs 2 chip I prefer 2 chip. 

Don't forget those 1 chip ess design were available when they made the m17 and k9 pro but they went with 2 for a reason.


----------



## Impossible

Also I sold my topping d90se and A90 for a k9 pro and could not be happier. 

I'm not sure what they did to the k9 pro but it's top end it perfect, no ear fatigue at all. Yet it's not missing any details.


----------



## drspeter

Impossible said:


> Also I sold my topping d90se and A90 for a k9 pro and could not be happier.
> 
> I'm not sure what they did to the k9 pro but it's top end it perfect, no ear fatigue at all. Yet it's not missing any details.


I once had k9 pro ess and I liked the sound a lot as well. Unfortunatly my unit had a QC issue so I returned and upgraded to gustard x26 pro. Considered d90se as well but many considered that option as sidegrade or a marginal upgrade from k9 pro. I am expecting this product could give a portable version of K9 but it is hard to expect the smaller unit to perform at the same level with a desktop unit.


----------



## EdgeDC

ljnew said:


> When is this releasing?


FiiO reps have been saying it should be released in/near October.


----------



## FiiO Willson

EdgeDC said:


> FiiO reps have been saying it should be released in/near October.


You are right！
Because of the product development, and production arrangement(at the same time there are FW5, K7), 
So we plan to release Q7 in mainland China at the end of September, then October in the global sales.


----------



## pythagore

drspeter said:


> Thats exactly what I hoped as well. But if the unit uses every 8 channels of ess then it should be good enough for a portable unit. Best measuring dac like topping d90se also uses only 1 ess chip still sounds awesome. Could be better that 2 ess that use only 2 ch from each


The Topping single ESS D90s measures slightly better than the Gustard, yet the Gustard sounds better than it. I have both the Topping D90 and my FIIO M17 connected to the same tupe balanced preamp/amp combo driving a pair of Klipschorns, to my ears, the M17 gives a fuller more musical sound than the Topping. Yes, dual chips make a positive difference in sonic performance.


----------



## drspeter

pythagore said:


> The Topping single ESS D90s measures slightly better than the Gustard, yet the Gustard sounds better than it. I have both the Topping D90 and my FIIO M17 connected to the same tupe balanced preamp/amp combo driving a pair of Klipschorns, to my ears, the M17 gives a fuller more musical sound than the Topping. Yes, dual chips make a positive difference in sonic performance.


I agree that d90se is not the one that provides musical listening experience but there are many dacs that are based on single chip providing either musical or analytical sound signature. Smsl d1se is an example that uses 1 ess but tuned to be more musical than sterile. Could it be more tuning dependent rather than the number of chips used?


----------



## pythagore

drspeter said:


> I agree that d90se is not the one that provides musical listening experience but there are many dacs that are based on single chip providing either musical or analytical sound signature. Smsl d1se is an example that uses 1 ess but tuned to be more musical than sterile. Could it be more tuning dependent rather than the number of chips used?


It is obvious to my ears and my system that both of my dual chip DACs provide better dynamics and channel separation than my single chip DAC. Why did FIIO and other manufacturers like Gustard and now SMSL with their new U10 took their time to use dual chips if they didn't think that it adds anything to the design and system performance?


----------



## drspeter

pythagore said:


> It is obvious to my ears and my system that both of my dual chip DACs provide better dynamics and channel separation than my single chip DAC. Why did FIIO and other manufacturers like Gustard and now SMSL with their new U10 took their time to use dual chips if they didn't think that it adds anything to the design and system performance?


I am also on the same side. I prefer the dual chip setting much more. My point was (as you mentioned that you prefered k9 pro due to it musical nature in your previous post) that single chip units can be tuned in that way too. I think Fiio choose to include only one chip in this q7 could be bacause they dont want to compromise the benefit of 'being portable'. You may also experience that full potential of m17 can be only drawn when you use it in DC mode.


----------



## ljnew (Sep 13, 2022)

pythagore said:


> The Topping single ESS D90s measures slightly better than the Gustard, yet the Gustard sounds better than it. I have both the Topping D90 and my FIIO M17 connected to the same tupe balanced preamp/amp combo driving a pair of Klipschorns, to my ears, the M17 gives a fuller more musical sound than the Topping. Yes, dual chips make a positive difference in sonic performance.


To my ears, the new e30 2 l30 2 stack is clearer, has less noise, more detailed and fuller than m17.

E30 2 has 2 dacs as well but it's meh... By itself.  The e30 2 l30 2 stack is where they shine.


----------



## FiiO

Luk4s said:


> Hi @FiiO , regarding the DAC chip being used. 9039PRO has been released back in February and according to the whitepaper, among to other things it is supposed to have lower power consumption. Wouldn't it make it an obvious choice for mobile device like that ? Is there anything in development currently that will include the new DAC ? Any ETA on that ?
> 
> https://www.esstech.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/ES9039MPRO_ES9039PRO_Product_brief_v0.3.pdf


Dear friend,
Thanks for the feedback. We will also report to the engineer about that. The Q7 was developed before its release so this chip is not used for the Q7.

Best regards


----------



## audionewbi

Looking forward to the release of Q7.


----------



## MaximKor

Тhe most important thing for me is measurements, I really like how the q7 looks, but I won't buy it until there is no measurements from ASR or l7Audiolab. Hope it will be better than topping g5.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

MaximKor said:


> La cosa più importante per me sono le misurazioni, mi piace molto come appare il q7, ma non lo comprerò finché non ci saranno misurazioni da ASR o l7Audiolab. Spero che sarà meglio che topping g5.


The measurements say nothing about the SQ, the devices must be tested.  
A good measurement may indicate quality but does not guarantee that it will sound good to your ears.


----------



## dsrk

Guy Fawkes said:


> The measurements say nothing about the SQ, the devices must be tested.
> A good measurement may indicate quality but does not guarantee that it will sound good to your ears.


Very true. Even if it measures great and sounds good, there is no guarantee that you or me will like it.

Someone liking something depends on synergy with headphones, taste and preferences.


----------



## itsnein

Found information that it will be usb XUF-208, not 316 as was expected.

So no Full MQA decoder supported. Very sad


----------



## Ben86

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/xduoo-xd05pro.964620/

Check out this new thing upcoming 

It will be the prime competitor to Q7 

Looks monstrous in specs and design 💣


----------



## gto88

Ben86 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/xduoo-xd05pro.964620/
> 
> Check out this new thing upcoming
> 
> ...


A close competent,  switching dac module is a good feature.


----------



## traftraf

Ben86 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/xduoo-xd05pro.964620/
> 
> Check out this new thing upcoming
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## FiiO Willson

itsnein said:


> Found information that it will be usb XUF-208, not 316 as was expected.
> 
> So no Full MQA decoder supported. Very sad


However, I think we use 316 in Q7


----------



## kith86

Is this gonna be equal or maybe better than hugo 2 ?! Because in those msrp (if about 1100 usd), i can buy the used hugo 2 here, i hope at least it can match its performance because hugo doestnot have balance port and built in bluetooth, this gonna be great alternative then.


----------



## gto88

kith86 said:


> Is this gonna be equal or maybe better than hugo 2 ?! Because in those msrp (if about 1100 usd), i can buy the used hugo 2 here, i hope at least it can match its performance because hugo doestnot have balance port and built in bluetooth, this gonna be great alternative then.


Hugo 2 does have Bluetooth input.


----------



## Ben86

gto88 said:


> Hugo 2 does have Bluetooth input.


This will not be better than hugo2, at least for SQ, because even M17 is not better...


----------



## itsnein

50:18

found this video. Device looks great.
But leather case...
The way how it is closed looks awful.
Why tape to close??
Why it's not so accurate as it's done in M17.

No answer.


----------



## Ichos

It's huge!


----------



## itsnein

Ichos said:


> It's huge!


same as m17


----------



## Ichos

itsnein said:


> same as m17


Yes.


----------



## ljnew

itsnein said:


> 50:18
> 
> found this video. Device looks great.
> But leather case...
> ...



What's the specs?  I don't care about the size.


----------



## Impossible (Sep 24, 2022)

Has anyone read the ASR review and testing of Hugo 2. Please it's terrible.

The q7 looks to be smaller than m15.


----------



## gto88

The spec. in the video is not latest?  it says XUF208, but FiiO above said 316?
Besides,ESS9038pro can handle up to PCM768K/DSD1024, and it says DSD256?  PCM384K?


----------



## powergeek

I was waiting for the Q7 but maybe the M17 makes more sense after all 🤔


----------



## Impossible

M17 isn't portable, unless you have a back pack and then you have to reach into your backpack to use the interface. I guess it's fine for using around the house and taking it from room to room.


----------



## ljnew

Impossible said:


> M17 isn't portable, unless you have a back pack and then you have to reach into your backpack to use the interface. I guess it's fine for using around the house and taking it from room to room.


Also has to be plugged in for tge best audio making it basically a desktop.  The new e30 2 l30 2 stack is superior to my m17 and costs a fraction of the price.


----------



## itsnein

gto88 said:


> in the video is not latest? it says XUF208, but FiiO above said 316


Agree, and I am super confused.


----------



## itsnein

powergeek said:


> M17 makes more sense after all


same thoughts
used m17 could be great option


----------



## powergeek

itsnein said:


> same thoughts
> used m17 could be great option


You can now buy a NIB M17 for 1440€ in Spain. The Q7 price has to be well under 1000€ in order to be interesting.


----------



## ayang02

Priced at 4999 RMB, ~$700 USD

Now this interests me


----------



## powergeek

MSRP in the US $749.99


----------



## gto88 (Sep 29, 2022)

powergeek said:


> MSRP in the US $749.99


seems a reasonable with its design and features.
but where did you get that info.
ps, never mind, I see it in hifigo


----------



## powergeek

gto88 said:


> seems a reasonable with its design and features.
> but where did you get that info.
> ps, never mind, I see it in hifigo


Official PR from Fiio


----------



## SHAM CHUN YUEN

Hi, May I know is the coming new Q7 is similar to the M17 but omitting Android? That means it doesn't has Tidal/Spotify pre- installed? I cannot find more info about this, thanks!


----------



## Ben86

SHAM CHUN YUEN said:


> Hi, May I know is the coming new Q7 is similar to the M17 but omitting Android? That means it doesn't has Tidal/Spotify pre- installed? I cannot find more info about this, thanks!


Q7 is portable DAC/AMP and M17 is DAP.
In specs all looks the same except that the M17 has dual 9038pro while Q7 has single.


----------



## Currawong

SHAM CHUN YUEN said:


> Hi, May I know is the coming new Q7 is similar to the M17 but omitting Android? That means it doesn't has Tidal/Spotify pre- installed? I cannot find more info about this, thanks!


Think of it as the "BTR17" and it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## powergeek

Currawong said:


> Think of it as the "BTR17" and it makes a lot more sense.


Are you going to review it soon?


----------



## KaiFi

Can't wait to try this. This is going to be the Q5 on steroids.

I'll be curious to see how this compares with the iFi iDSD Signature and the EarMen Angel.


----------



## Ben86

KaiFi said:


> Can't wait to try this. This is going to be the Q5 on steroids.
> 
> I'll be curious to see how this compares with the iFi iDSD Signature and the EarMen Angel.


I can tell





KaiFi said:


> Can't wait to try this. This is going to be the Q5 on steroids.
> 
> I'll be curious to see how this compares with the iFi iDSD Signature and the EarMen Angel.


Since the Q7 has absolutely identical specifications as the M17, with same 2xTHX amplification, I can judge that it will sound very similar, except that the M17 has two ESS9038pro dac chips, so the sound on it will be more refined. M17 has a fairly neutral sound signature with a sabre-type sound delivery, which is pretty detailed, technical, with great dynamics, but lacking a bit weight to note, density, softness, lushness...


----------



## DarginMahkum

If you haven't seen yet, it costs €825 in Germany:

https://fiio-shop.de/en/portable-audio/dac-amp/1414/fiio-q7


----------



## powergeek

DarginMahkum said:


> If you haven't seen yet, it costs €825 in Germany:
> 
> https://fiio-shop.de/en/portable-audio/dac-amp/1414/fiio-q7


Less than 765€ with Hifigo  But you only have 1 year warranty I guess. In Europe 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Currawong

powergeek said:


> Are you going to review it soon?


Yes. Should arrive soon.


Ben86 said:


> I can tell
> Since the Q7 has absolutely identical specifications as the M17, with same 2xTHX amplification, I can judge that it will sound very similar, except that the M17 has two ESS9038pro dac chips, so the sound on it will be more refined. M17 has a fairly neutral sound signature with a sabre-type sound delivery, which is pretty detailed, technical, with great dynamics, but lacking a bit weight to note, density, softness, lushness...


I'd be surprised if there was a significant difference between having one or two DAC chips. I'll test and find out.


----------



## DarginMahkum

Ben86 said:


> can judge that it will sound very similar, except that the M17 has two ESS9038pro dac chips, so the sound on it will be more refined.


2x9038PRO's are big overkills for a portable device. They are there not because they are needed but to avoid audiophile complaints about not having dual DACs of the highest grades, which is for sure not needed. A much simpler single 9068 would give the same result but people would complain about why it doesn't have the latest and greatest DAC.


----------



## gto88

Currawong said:


> Yes. Should arrive soon.
> 
> I'd be surprised if there was a significant difference between having one or two DAC chips. I'll test and find out.


I will get one for sure, but I will wait for review anyway.


----------



## Ben86

Currawong said:


> Yes. Should arrive soon.
> 
> I'd be surprised if there was a significant difference between having one or two DAC chips. I'll test and find out.


If there will be no difference in SQ or very minor difference, then I will sell my 1750€ M17 for sure to someone with 30% discount and going to get new Q7 for 750€ (so 500€ will remain for me)... 🥳😂 It will be very strange if these two new devices (750€ and 1750€) with price difference about 1000€ would have the same SQ... 😅


----------



## Ichos (Oct 5, 2022)

Ben86 said:


> If there will be no difference in SQ or very minor difference, then I will sell my 1750€ M17 for sure to someone with 30% discount and going to get new Q7 for 750€ (so 500€ will remain for me)... 🥳😂 It will be very strange if these two new devices (750€ and 1750€) with price difference about 1000€ would have the same SQ... 😅


It is not only about the sound quality, the M17 is running Android OS with a powerful CPU and a large screen.
Streaming services and all other apps are supported, not everyone likes to use an external USB DAC with his phone.
You are paying for the whole package.
As an example I strongly prefer a high end DAP rather than hooking a similar USB DAC into a tablet.
About sound quality differences we are going to find out in a short time.


----------



## MusicalDoc8

i think this is actually a portable k9pro than a m17 lite


----------



## Ben86 (Oct 5, 2022)

Ichos said:


> It is not only about the sound quality, the M17 is running Android OS with a powerful CPU and a large screen.
> Streaming services and all other apps are supported, not everyone likes to use an external USB DAC with his phone.
> You are paying for the whole package.
> As an example I strongly prefer a high end DAP rather than hooking a similar USB DAC into a tablet.
> About sound quality differences we are going to find out in a short time.


In that case talking about Android OS , "Powerfull CPU snd660" which is almost 5years old now and not so powerfull at all😂, streaming services and  so on...If I was a new customer, I would rather buy Q7 (750€) with dedicated smart device smth like Xiaomi Poco F4 (350€) smartphone with real futureproof flagman cpu snapdragon870, instead of 1700€ M17, if there would be no difference in SQ...that is my opinion... It is ridiculous for me personally to pay 1000€ more for M17 if there is no difference in SQ...

For 1000€ difference I can buy smth like new flagship smartphone, or gaming pc, or new oled tv...but it does not pay off having M17 instead of Q7 only for Android10 and snapdragon660 😂

Sometimes being audiophile is not far away from being audiofool


----------



## EdgeDC

Ben86 said:


> In that case talking about Android OS , "Powerfull CPU snd660" which is almost 5years old now and not so powerfull at all😂, streaming services and  so on...If I was a new customer, I would rather buy Q7 (750€) with dedicated smart device smth like Xiaomi Poco F4 (350€) smartphone with real futureproof flagman cpu snapdragon870, instead of 1700€ M17, if there would be no difference in SQ...that is my opinion... It is ridiculous for me personally to pay 1000€ more for M17 if there is no difference in SQ...
> 
> For 1000€ difference I can buy smth like new flagship smartphone, or gaming pc, or new oled tv...but it does not pay off having M17 instead of Q7 only for Android10 and snapdragon660 😂
> 
> Sometimes being audiophile is not far away from being audiofool


Some people don't want to have to tether an audio device to a smartphone (or computer) in order to use it. That's why DAPs exist. If you don't care about tethering, then yes - you'll get a much more economical setup with a DAC/AMP than you will with a DAP.

Also - I don't know why people still don't get this, but *a DAP is NOT a smartphone*. Just because it happens to run Android does not change that fact.


----------



## Ichos

Ben86 said:


> In that case talking about Android OS , "Powerfull CPU snd660" which is almost 5years old now and not so powerfull at all😂, streaming services and  so on...If I was a new customer, I would rather buy Q7 (750€) with dedicated smart device smth like Xiaomi Poco F4 (350€) smartphone with real futureproof flagman cpu snapdragon870, instead of 1700€ M17, if there would be no difference in SQ...that is my opinion... It is ridiculous for me personally to pay 1000€ more for M17 if there is no difference in SQ...
> 
> For 1000€ difference I can buy smth like new flagship smartphone, or gaming pc, or new oled tv...but it does not pay off having M17 instead of Q7 only for Android10 and snapdragon660 😂
> 
> Sometimes being audiophile is not far away from being audiofool


As I wrote earlier some people prefer an all in one device so they are paying for the whole package which is more expensive because everything is integrated in a single chassis.
Still your point is valid and I can definitely see a lot of people like you and this is why FiiO is releasing the Q7 because there is a market for it.
And BTW who said that high end is cheap or audiophiles are not "audiofools"?
You are one of them, you already own the M17 😉


----------



## Ben86

Ichos said:


> As I wrote earlier some people prefer an all in one device so they are paying for the whole package which is more expensive because everything is integrated in a single chassis.
> Still your point is valid and I can definitely see a lot of people like you and this is why FiiO is releasing the Q7 because there is a market for it.
> And BTW who said that high end is cheap or audiophiles are not "audiofools"?
> You are one of them, you already own the M17 😉


Yes, I admit that I am audiofool, where was my mind... 😅


----------



## FiiO Willson

Yes, these two products are indeed designed for two different user categories.

M17 is a high-end DAP + AMP, including a complete HIFI audio system; you don't even need to use it with other devices except headphones.

Q7 is a DAC + AMP, there are many places similar to M17, we designed this because M17 has been recognized by many users, such as you, it also has DC mode and large ear mode

You can choose M17 or Q7 according to your own habits, these two products are very good, 

Current, all of the user reviews are very good


----------



## FiiO

Get to know all characteristics of FiiO's #Portable DAC and Amplifier Q7# with one picture.


----------



## gto88

is There document available, I don’t see Q7 on fiio.com.


----------



## powergeek

FiiO said:


> Get to know all characteristics of FiiO's #Portable DAC and Amplifier Q7# with one picture.


I contacted my dealer in Europe and he says early december only. You said october for the rest of the world after China.


----------



## BlueA

We're sure that Fiio is doing their best to get the stuff on the market but everyone know how difficult logistic and production are right now.


----------



## Ben86 (Oct 9, 2022)

Interesting how it will compare to Centrance M8 V2 portable or Dethonray Honey dac amp in terms of SQ 🤔


----------



## MusicalDoc8

Yeah i rather prefer their steady approach to shipping, rather take a while to deliver than have to rush with less than ideal quality parts


----------



## gto88

Placed order, couldn't wait.


----------



## FiiO

powergeek said:


> I contacted my dealer in Europe and he says early december only. You said october for the rest of the world after China.


Dear friend,

The shipping will start in the end of this month if everything goes well. So the dealer may receive it in November or early December.

Best regards


----------



## powergeek

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The shipping will start in the end of this month if everything goes well. So the dealer may receive it in November or early December.
> 
> Best regards


Thank you. A nice Xmas gift 😉


----------



## vsg28

Did someone say Q7?


----------



## Ben86

Much more interested in this one:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...aturing-new-akm-ak4499ex-flagship-dac.965219/


----------



## dsrk

Ben86 said:


> Much more interested in this one:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...aturing-new-akm-ak4499ex-flagship-dac.965219/


Me too.
But H7 is more portable unlike Q7 which is desktop grade and rather transportable with DC in.

I like Shanling house sound, let's see how it fares against the likes of XD-05 Pro and Q7.


----------



## DarginMahkum

SDcard option is really useful but 1) I don't like Shanling products and their horrible software support. 2) Not as powerful 3) I don't like any extra coloring of the sound like Shanling does.

I mentioned the SD card support about a year ago when the Q7 was just an idea but FiiO was not really interested.


----------



## itsnein

DarginMahkum said:


> I mentioned the SD card support about a year ago when the Q7 was just an idea but FiiO was not really interested.


maybe it could implemented on Q9


----------



## JamesFiiO

itsnein said:


> maybe it could implemented on Q9




We did consider the similar design before but it is a big challenge for people when control it on your smartphone.


----------



## ian91

JamesFiiO said:


> We did consider the similar design before but it is a big challenge for people when control it on your smartphone.



Apologies if I have just missed the information somewhere. What are the power output specs at higher impedances?


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Does it have balanced output to be able to connect my 2 active Speackers? Something like 4.4mm to 2x XLR? 
And as far as I see, no MQA support? Correct?


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Oct 12, 2022)

Terr0rSandmann said:


> Does it have balanced output to be able to connect my 2 active Speackers? Something like 4.4mm to 2x XLR?
> And as far as I see, no MQA support? Correct?


Looks like a full MQA decoder with the ES9038pro. And has balanced LO.
Here's the specs:

https://fiio.com/Q7_parameters


----------



## newworld666

DarginMahkum said:


> SDcard option is really useful but 1) I don't like Shanling products and their horrible software support. 2) Not as powerful 3) I don't like any extra coloring of the sound like Shanling does.
> 
> I mentioned the SD card support about a year ago when the Q7 was just an idea but FiiO was not really interested.



That's true, on the way, as we need anyway a smartphone to be connected to a music provider (Qobuz) or to our personal upnp server, the concept of a more compact M17 with a longer battery playing time like this Q7 with still some hardware button to play/pause/skip... can be very useful, but with a SD card included, the Shanling can maybe be a winner in this target (assuming hardware buttons exist too)... I use a 1Tb Galaxy Z fold 4 + 1Tb SD in a DAC/BT receiver (even the new 1.5TB can be a step forward) , it's becoming rather comfortable for many types of trips without 4/5G connection.


----------



## godog

Can the rgb light be turned off?


----------



## EdgeDC

ian91 said:


> Apologies if I have just missed the information somewhere. What are the power output specs at higher impedances?


According to the Q7 specs page:

*Single Ended:*
With Super High (SH) gain (battery power): 65 mW @ 300 Ω
With Ultra High (UH) gain (DC power): 130 mW @ 300 Ω

*Balanced:*
With Super High (SH) gain (battery power): 260 mW @ 300 Ω
With Ultra High (UH) gain (DC power): 500 mW @ 300 Ω


----------



## DarginMahkum

BobSmith8901 said:


> Looks like a full MQA decoder with the ES9038pro. And has balanced LO.
> Here's the specs:
> 
> https://fiio.com/Q7_parameters


For those interested, there are also some measurements under the link:

*Distortion diagram of curves 6*
Test conditions： -12dB Sinusoidal signal，20Hz-20kHz，PO(BAL) SH gain(32Ωloaded)


----------



## bflat

Currawong said:


> Yes. Should arrive soon.
> 
> I'd be surprised if there was a significant difference between having one or two DAC chips. I'll test and find out.



Well at least folks won't have to ask if SE output uses both DAC chips. Unless there is such a thing as the single DAC chip operating in half mode.


----------



## Ichos

bflat said:


> Well at least folks won't have to ask if SE output uses both DAC chips. Unless there is such a thing as the single DAC chip operating in half mode.


The ES9038PRO is an 8 channel DAC chip that can be operated in fully balanced and differential mode with one piece only.


----------



## Ben86

Ichos said:


> The ES9038PRO is an 8 channel DAC chip that can be operated in fully balanced and differential mode with one piece only.


So you mean that when i plug my headphones with 3.5 mm jack in my M17, it will use only one dac chip in music playback?


----------



## EdgeDC

Ben86 said:


> So you mean that when i plug my headphones with 3.5 mm jack in my M17, it will use only one dac chip in music playback?


Yep - and only one amp module too. That's a big reason why balanced connections have much more power available compared to single ended.


----------



## Ichos (Oct 13, 2022)

Ben86 said:


> So you mean that when i plug my headphones with 3.5 mm jack in my M17, it will use only one dac chip in music playback?





EdgeDC said:


> Yep - and only one amp module too. That's a big reason why balanced connections have much more power available compared to single ended.



No.

Both DAC chips and amplifier modules are used and then a balanced to single ended convention is used for the single ended output.

Wrong.


----------



## EdgeDC

Ichos said:


> No.
> 
> Both DAC chips and amplifier modules are used and then a balanced to single ended convention is used for the single ended output.


Interesting - I swear I have always heard otherwise... unless it was a different situation in some previous FiiO products?


----------



## Ichos

The working principle is like this.
I can't find the M17 schematics but I am attaching one from the M11 Plus.


----------



## EdgeDC

Ichos said:


> The working principle is like this.
> I can't find the M17 schematics but I am attaching one from the M11 Plus.


In your example, where does the output from the lower THX amp connect to the single-ended output? It doesn't appear to at all. If that is the case, then only the upper amp is used to drive the single-ended output, and therefore only 1 amp is used for SE, but both are used for balanced.


----------



## Ichos (Oct 13, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> In your example, where does the output from the lower THX amp connect to the single-ended output? It doesn't appear to at all. If that is the case, then only the upper amp is used to drive the single-ended output, and therefore only 1 amp is used for SE, but both are used for balanced.


Yes regarding the amplifier module you are absolutely right.
Both DAC chips are used but for the single ended output one chip and amp are utilized.

My mistake


----------



## Ichos

So because I messed things a little.

For the Q7 we do get differential signals (L+,L-,R+,R-) from one ES9038PRO DAC chip that feed two THX amplifier modules but for the single ended output only one path is used.

@JamesFiiO can kindly confirm?


----------



## DarginMahkum (Oct 13, 2022)

bflat said:


> Well at least folks won't have to ask if SE output uses both DAC chips. Unless there is such a thing as the single DAC chip operating in half mode.


As said before, dual DAC ES9038PRO is anyway an overkill, mostly to satisfy the audiophile more DAC chip hunger. RME ADI-2, for example, uses only a two channel ESS chip and performs far beyond the limits of what the ears can hear. For your question, multichannel (more than two) DACs have a stereo mode where 4 channels are assigned to left and the other 4 to the right. AKM 4499 DACs which are 4 channels also can use 2x2 configuration. 8 channels are actually for surround implementation. From ES9038PRO datasheet, check stereo mode:


----------



## FiiO

ian91 said:


> Apologies if I have just missed the information somewhere. What are the power output specs at higher impedances?


Dear friend,

You could check the parameter in our website now: https://www.fiio.com/q7_parameters
3.5mm/6.35mm，USB DAC/OPT/COAX，UH gain:


Output power1500mW (16Ω，THD+N＜1%)1100mW (32Ω，THD+N＜1%)130mW (300Ω，THD+N＜1%）

3.5mm/6.35mm，USB DAC/OPT/COAX，SH gain)

Output power750mW (16Ω，THD+N＜1%)550mW (32Ω，THD+N＜1%)65mW (300Ω，THD+N＜1%）
 
2.5mm/4.4mm，USB DAC/OPT/COAX，UH gain


1500mW (16Ω，THD+N＜1%)3000mW (32Ω，THD+N＜1%)500mW (300Ω，THD+N＜1%）

2.5mm/4.4mm，USB DAC/OPT/COAX，SH gain




1500mW (16Ω，THD+N＜1%)1500mW (32Ω，THD+N＜1%)260mW (300Ω，THD+N＜1%）

 Best regards


----------



## FiiO

godog said:


> Can the rgb light be turned off?


Dear friend,

Yes, it could be turned off via the FiiO Control app.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Ichos said:


> So because I messed things a little.
> 
> For the Q7 we do get differential signals (L+,L-,R+,R-) from one ES9038PRO DAC chip that feed two THX amplifier modules but for the single ended output only one path is used.
> 
> @JamesFiiO can kindly confirm?


Dear friend,

Yes, for singled ended output only one THX amplifier modules will go though. 

Best regards


----------



## gto88

Review said that m17 in dc mode ultra high gain, heat goes up quick, fan is required.
I wonder if q7 has improved in this regard?


----------



## BobSmith8901

gto88 said:


> Review said that m17 in dc mode ultra high gain, heat goes up quick, fan is required.
> I wonder if q7 has improved in this regard?


Good question. I'm thinking it still must get pretty warm as it comes with a fan-stand.


----------



## syazwaned

It is worth it to have Mojo 2 + Xduoo Bt Adapter + Topping Nx7 over Fiio Q7?

I would love to have Mojo 2 DSP features, but it is quite a hassle to charge three items at the everytime.

Fiio Q7 one the other hands has 1.5 w battery mode and 3 w DC mode, embedded with Bluetooth, though no Bluetooth so I stuck with Fiio Q7 house sound forever.


----------



## Currawong (Oct 16, 2022)

gto88 said:


> Review said that m17 in dc mode ultra high gain, heat goes up quick, fan is required.
> I wonder if q7 has improved in this regard?


I haven't tested extensively yet, but it didn't get warm enough that I felt I had to use the fan, unlike the M17, though it did get pretty warm.


----------



## BlankName

syazwaned said:


> It is worth it to have Mojo 2 + Xduoo Bt Adapter + Topping Nx7 over Fiio Q7?


Sounds like a mouthful to carry.


----------



## gto88

Currawong said:


> I haven't tested extensively yet, but it didn't get warm enough that I felt I had to use the fan, unlike the M17, though it did get pretty warm.


Sound good, definitely looking forward to your review.


----------



## FiiO

gto88 said:


> Review said that m17 in dc mode ultra high gain, heat goes up quick, fan is required.
> I wonder if q7 has improved in this regard?


Dear friend,

1. When the Q7 is used as USB DAC with charge on option, its temperature may be higher. And it is recommended to remove the leather case to help losing heat。
2. When using the Q7 in DC charging mode, it is recommended to remove the leather case and put the Q7 to the DK3 to help losing heat.
Best regards


----------



## FiiO

FiiO Portable DAC and Amplifier Q7 Is Officially Released!




The innovative concept of portable desktop devices brings the M17 comprehensive performance and makes it a great success. At the same time, in our follow-up research, many audiophiles coveted the M17's strong audio performance, but were discouraged by its high price. Under this condition, we followed the design concept of the M17, and cleverly integrated the console configuration into the portable size, so that the Q7 could maintain the powerful performance of the M17 while being carefully crafted on other aspects.
The Q7 features desktop-grade configurations- THX AAA 788+ amp circuit + XMOS 16-core XU316 + ES9038PRO DAC + Qualcomm QCC5124 Bluetooth chip, integrating portable and desktop DAC/Amps in one. Such robust performance allows you to travel freely in the music world with a pure listening experience.



The Q7 supports DC and battery-powered modes. Under the DC power supply mode, the battery is bypassed to protect battery life. Also, the Enhanced over-ear headphone mode will be enabled to improve the output power to 3000mW. Under the battery-powered mode, the 9200mAh battery is up to the task of letting the Q7 output up to 1500mW of power.



Another upgrade in the Q7 is FiiO's self-developed digital control core center. This control chip powered by an ARM Cortex M4 processor efficiently handles tasks such as clock management, USB decoding, and optical decoding to optimize sound quality. To further enhance sound quality, the digital and analog sections are physically separated on different boards with shield covers to achieve an extremely pure sound for a superb listening experience.



The Q7 continues FiiO's modern design language, featuring a bold next-gen mech design complemented by tasteful color lights. In addition, the Q7 is equipped to handle any situation - with USB, optical and coaxial inputs; 2 single-ended (6.35mm and 3.5mm) and 2 balanced outputs (4.4mm and 2.5mm); and also LO output too.



Key features of the Q7 include:
-- 3000mW output power
-- Fully balanced THX AAA 788+ amplifier
-- Dual portable/desktop power supply modes
-- Numerous inputs and outputs
-- High-end XMOS XU316 + ES9038PRO + QCC5124 configuration
-- Self-developed digital control core
-- Next-gen mech design
-- Color IPS display
-- Multiple intelligent protection systems
* The Q7 is available on our AliExpress Official Store. Click the link below to take it home right away.
https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804666598198.html
Best regards,
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## ricthaman

Very nice, looks awesome! Quick question though: What's this other device on the left side of the picture?


----------



## emilsoft

Does it get a fully adjustable parametric EQ like the Qudelix 5k? Hopefully bit more flexible than the 1 custom adjustable PEQ patch of the BTR7


----------



## Ab10 (Oct 17, 2022)

ricthaman said:


> Very nice, looks awesome! Quick question though: What's this other device on the left side of the picture?



Fiio R7 Digital Audio Streamer - Upcoming - Price 900 USD.


----------



## DarginMahkum

For Canada...


----------



## FiiO

*The Story of FiiO Portable Desktop-Class Amplifier Q7

Chapter 1 The humble knob comes with new tricks*

Our Q7 was released last week at home. There were many thoughts and details when we were designing it that you might want to know. Here, we will share its story.
On October 3, a friend who bought the Q7 sent a message to us, saying that the multifunction knob of the Q7 carries too many tasks, and it is estimated that it may be damaged most easily. So, we will start with the multifunction knob.
is the most easily damaged part. So our first R&D story will be
Starting with the multifunction knob.
As the benchmark of FiiO's new generation of portable DAC/Amps, the interaction of the Q7 has also been carefully designed, and it is planned to be introduced into other products. In this set of interactions, more than 90% of the operations are realized through the knob. With such high-frequency use, users will inevitably worry about the life of this encoder. In fact, as the manufacturer, we are more concerned about this issue.
In order to dispel the doubts, we would like to introduce how we ensure the high reliability of this encoder, i.e. carefully-selected raw materials and reasonable installation structure.
We choose an integrated composite encoder to realize the function of the encoder + physical button. The intuitive advantage of full airtightness is that it has excellent dustproof and moistureproof performance. What's more, the entire encoder adopts a metal cover and a metal handle, which also ensures high precision yet low abrasion when operating. In the sampling inspection, the measured life has reached more than 50,000 times, far exceeding the 30,000 times specified in the specification list in Picture 1.



*Nominal encoder life > 30,000 cycles (one cycle is 360° forward rotation + 360° reverse rotation is one cycle);
*Nominal button life > 30,000 times.
In terms of structural fixation, it relies on the all-aluminum alloy body for support, and the encoder is tightly locked in the CNC-processed cavity through a nut. The high-precision fit ensures that the encoder will not have any offset during normal operation or when the device falls off accidentally. (Picture 2)



In order to demonstrate the structure of the multifunction knob more intuitively, we made an animation to show its sturdiness and reliability. (Picture 3)


----------



## bflat

How does one add PEQ to Q7? All the digital sources I can think of bypass EQ when sending bit perfect digital out.


----------



## FiiO

*The Story of FiiO Portable Desktop-Class Amplifier Q7

Chapter 2 Dual power supply modes*

Today we are going to talk about another design detail of the Q7.

Although the Q7 continues the dual-mode power supply design, i.e. DC+ battery, of the M17, the design details are different due to different product categories and usage scenarios.

1. Strengthen the concept of "desktop mode"
DAC/Amps must be used with an audio source, and the Q7 is relatively large, so in a fixed scenario, users will basically use an external power supply to charge the Q7 as a desktop device. At this time, the battery is not expected to be charged for a long time, and it does not meet the optimal storage conditions of the battery (less than 85% of the power is suitable for storage). Therefore, in this mode, battery isolation is required, that is, neither charging nor discharging, which can effectively ensure the safety and life of the battery under high temperatures. Just like notebooks, their battery manager also has a similar function. (Picture 1)





Toggle the switch at the bottom of the Q7 to the "DC" position, and connect the Q7 to the adapter included in the accessory or the PL50 linear power supply, the Enhanced over-ear headphone gain will be enabled, leading the Q7 to the desktop mode. (Picture 2)




If you want to recharge the battery at this time, you can toggle the switch from the "DC" to the "BAT" level.

2. The role of the charging switch
If you have ever used our DAC/Amps, you may know what the charging switch is. It exists on our Q3, BTR7 and other products, which is designed to work with mobile phones without consuming their power.

Therefore, this switch is only valid when charging through the USB port, and it is recommended to use it only when working with mobile phones for decoding.

To explain the detailed functions of the charging switch more clearly, we simply made a summary table for the desktop mode and charging switch logic. (Picture 3)



* The charging switch is only valid for USB power supply, not valid for DC power supply.
* When it is connected to the adapter through the DC port, the USB power supply will be automatically disconnected. When the DC power supply is not used, the BAT will be forced to work.
*No matter what state, it will be forced to charge as long as the battery is low and automatically shuts down.


----------



## gto88

Finally, received my Q7 just now, but I am stoned with this AC plug.
It is not a regular US plug, how can I use it for DC power.
@FiiO is it mistake? I see no adapter for the plug inside.


----------



## WarrenS (Oct 20, 2022)

gto88 said:


> Finally, received my Q7 just now, but I am stoned with this AC plug.
> It is not a regular US plug, how can I use it for DC power.
> @FiiO is it mistake? I see no adapter for the plug inside.



That looks like an Australian plug? I would also check the power brick because it might be 220-240V and not suitable for use in the US.

I have just noticed that the plug says 250V so don't try and use it.


----------



## bflat

gto88 said:


> Finally, received my Q7 just now, but I am stoned with this AC plug.
> It is not a regular US plug, how can I use it for DC power.
> @FiiO is it mistake? I see no adapter for the plug inside.


Definitely not a US plug, but look at the power supply and see if you have a UL approved logo. If not, don't try to use with and adapter.


----------



## WarrenS

bflat said:


> Definitely not a US plug, but look at the power supply and see if you have a UL approved logo. If not, don't try to use with and adapter.



Looking at the plug, the power supply is the wrong voltage for the US


----------



## bflat

WarrenS said:


> Looking at the plug, the power supply is the wrong voltage for the US


If that's the case, there is no plug adapter that will work. That's surprising because most "power bricks" are switching ones that operate from 100-240V where you only need a physical adapter.

I'm sure Fiio will swap it out for you while you use the Q7 in Bat mode and charge via USB port.


----------



## gto88 (Oct 20, 2022)

WarrenS said:


> That looks like an Australian plug? I would also check the power brick because it might be 220-240V and not suitable for use in the US





bflat said:


> If that's the case, there is no plug adapter that will work. That's surprising because most "power bricks" are switching ones that operate from 100-240V where you only need a physical adapter.
> 
> I'm sure Fiio will swap it out for you while you use the Q7 in Bat mode and charge via USB port.


The power brick spec is 100v-240v 50-60hz 12A, so I guess that it is fine, just the AC plug is wrong.


----------



## WarrenS

bflat said:


> If that's the case, there is no plug adapter that will work. That's surprising because most "power bricks" are switching ones that operate from 100-240V where you only need a physical adapter.
> 
> I'm sure Fiio will swap it out for you while you use the Q7 in Bat mode and charge via USB port.



You are correct that most power bricks are switchable but without seeing it I wouldn't take the risk. It's looks like that one is for use in the Australian market


----------



## EdgeDC

gto88 said:


> Finally, received my Q7 just now, but I am stoned with this AC plug.
> It is not a regular US plug, how can I use it for DC power.
> @FiiO is it mistake? I see no adapter for the plug inside.


Yep, as others have noted, move to Australia (or New Zealand!) and you’ll be all set!  🇦🇺🇳🇿

Seriously though, as long as the A/C adapter itself is multi-voltage (as most are now), you just need a slightly different power cable, or a plug adapter.

Where did you buy it from? …an Australian or New Zealand vendor?

(The same plug is called the AS/NZS 3112, and is also used in Argentina, Fiji, Papua New Guinea, Solomon Islands, Tonga, and several countries in the Pacific islands.)


----------



## gto88

l bought it from hifigo, it is shipped from China.


----------



## vsg28

It's not proofread or published yet, but since there's not a lot of coverage on the Q7 I figured you guys might be interested in seeing the working draft of my review: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fiio-q7-portable-desktop-class-dac-amplifier/


----------



## itsnein

vsg28 said:


> It's not proofread or published yet, but since there's not a lot of coverage on the Q7 I figured you guys might be interested in seeing the working draft of my review: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fiio-q7-portable-desktop-class-dac-amplifier/



Could you please explain these phrases:


vsg28 said:


> This time around, we get _only_ up to 8x on-device rendering as opposed to the full 16x.


It should use xmos XU316 so full 16x support.


vsg28 said:


> You are paying extra for MQA support


Not clear. What you should pay extra for MQA?


----------



## vsg28

itsnein said:


> Could you please explain these phrases:
> 
> It should use xmos XU316 so full 16x support.
> 
> Not clear. What you should pay extra for MQA?


1) 

 taken from https://www.fiio.com/Q7_parameters

2) MQA licensing costs ESS to add it to the DAC which in turn is passed on to the consumer. There are DACs with the exact same feature set but sans MQA that cost less than the MQA version for context.


----------



## itsnein

vsg28 said:


> taken from https://www.fiio.com/Q7_parameters


very strange, as chip itself XU316 support 16x MQA.
And the reason why it was replaced from XU208 was to support Full MQA decoder.
Maybe @FiiO could clarify - is it mistake in parameters, or it is really support only 8x MQA


----------



## FiiO

gto88 said:


> Finally, received my Q7 just now, but I am stoned with this AC plug.
> It is not a regular US plug, how can I use it for DC power.
> @FiiO is it mistake? I see no adapter for the plug inside.





gto88 said:


> l bought it from hifigo, it is shipped from China.


Dear friend,

Thanks for choosing our product. This seller is not our authorized seller in USA. So he may not send the correct US plug for you since the US plug version is only available in our Aliexpress store currently. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

itsnein said:


> very strange, as chip itself XU316 support 16x MQA.
> And the reason why it was replaced from XU208 was to support Full MQA decoder.
> Maybe @FiiO could clarify - is it mistake in parameters, or it is really support only 8x MQA


Dear friend,

The Q7 support MQA 8x full decoding.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

itsnein said:


> very strange, as chip itself XU316 support 16x MQA.
> And the reason why it was replaced from XU208 was to support Full MQA decoder.
> Maybe @FiiO could clarify - is it mistake in parameters, or it is really support only 8x MQA


Dear friend,

The Q7 support MQA 8x full decoding.

Best regards


----------



## gto88 (Oct 21, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for choosing our product. This seller is not our authorized seller in USA. So he may not send the correct US plug for you since the US plug version is only available in our Aliexpress store currently.
> 
> Best regards


Ok, then. Lesson learned.
Edit, applaud to hifigo whom refund me to buy adapter here.


----------



## Currawong

itsnein said:


> very strange, as chip itself XU316 support 16x MQA.
> And the reason why it was replaced from XU208 was to support Full MQA decoder.
> Maybe @FiiO could clarify - is it mistake in parameters, or it is really support only 8x MQA


It's just a digital filter (and a lousy one at that). Whether it's 8x or 16x will make no difference. You're still listening to lossy music tracks, which, depending on the era in which they were originally recorded, can even be fake high-res.


----------



## gto88

Didn’t find how to adjust gain level, @Currawong have you tried it yet?


----------



## vsg28

gto88 said:


> Didn’t find how to adjust gain level, @Currawong have you tried it yet?


Press and hold the knob button for a couple of seconds to pull up the menu and then Gain is the first option. When plugged in the ultra high gain mode will also be available. Now simply use the wheel to highlight the desired gain and press down to select it.


----------



## syazwaned (Oct 21, 2022)

vsg28 said:


> It's not proofread or published yet, but since there's not a lot of coverage on the Q7 I figured you guys might be interested in seeing the working draft of my review: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fiio-q7-portable-desktop-class-dac-amplifier/


awesome 👍. Does it considered as bright source?


----------



## Mouseman

Can anyone compares with the Gryphon? It seems like a very similar unit, but the on-board EQ is a definite plus, as well as all the extra accessories.


----------



## Ben86

28:30


----------



## dsrk

Ben86 said:


> 28:30



His videos are entertaining but sometimes he gets information so wrong that he looks very dumb.

Ifi diablo doesn't come with any of the ifi sound enhancements. He does this kind of things very often these days.


----------



## rocketron

dsrk said:


> His videos are entertaining but sometimes he gets information so wrong that he looks very dumb.
> 
> Ifi diablo doesn't come with any of the ifi sound enhancements. He does this kind of things very often these days.



The IFI Gyphon comes with Xbass and Xspace.
I haven’t heard it so can’t comment on how good they work.


----------



## Mouseman

Ben86 said:


> 28:30



Thanks for that. I had no idea until I saw the video how staggering the size difference was. Now I guess I'll wait to see that new xDuoo unit.


----------



## EdgeDC

Mouseman said:


> Thanks for that. I had no idea until I saw the video how staggering the size difference was.


Well, it's basically an M17 without one of the DAC chips, the large screen & Android...  🤷‍♂️


----------



## gto88

Yeah, it is really big and heavy, but sounds good so far after a short listening session.
The THX amp is good.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

rocketron said:


> The IFI Gyphon comes with Xbass and Xspace.
> I haven’t heard it so can’t comment on how good they work.


Yes, but not as good implemented as in the micro iDSD Signature or even Black Label.


----------



## vsg28

FiiO BTR5, BTR7, and Q7 together for some visual context on this absolute unit:


----------



## gto88 (Oct 22, 2022)

Can I set display on without auto shutoff, useful when on DC power, but leave it for user to turn on/off would be great.


----------



## sonance

Anyone have a desktop THX amp like the drop 789 as a point of (subjective) comparison?


----------



## gto88

for the first time, I can get MQA out of Foobar2000 (2.0 beta)


----------



## stuck limo

Ab10 said:


> Fiio R7 Digital Audio Streamer - Upcoming - Price 900 USD.





ricthaman said:


> Very nice, looks awesome! Quick question though: What's this other device on the left side of the picture?


@FiiO Will this have bluetooth functionality?


----------



## KaiFi

Ben86 said:


> 28:30




I kind of have to agree it's a strange DAC. It's portable, but it's very big and has a cooling stand. Is the cooling stand something you're going to "need"? I'd rather not use it if I don't have to. 

I'm not too concerned about the size because I mainly use a laptop and I don't need this to fit in my pocket.


----------



## JamesFiiO

stuck limo said:


> @FiiO Will this have bluetooth functionality?




yes, it supports bluetooth.


----------



## Currawong

sonance said:


> Anyone have a desktop THX amp like the drop 789 as a point of (subjective) comparison?


Only the Drop ones, and they sound rather thin, unless you add a linear PSU. The Q7 is a bit warmer-sounding than the M17 though. I wonder if that is from the super capacitors.


----------



## itsnein

Currawong said:


> I wonder if that is from the super capacitors.


m17 have battery too


----------



## FiiO

gto88 said:


> Can I set display on without auto shutoff, useful when on DC power, but leave it for user to turn on/off would be great.


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. The screen '1min, 2min, 5 min, 30min' time out option will be added in later firmware update. You could check whether this option could meet your need.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

*Chapter 3 What power supply design is needed for higher output power?*
Today we are going to talk about the Q7's power supply.

Power supply is the heart of electronic products, and almost all launch events of mobile phones would talk about their battery capacity and charging technology. While for audio products, we require an appropriate power supply system, as well as a more reasonable adaptation of sound performance.

Different products have different requirements for sound quality and power supply systems. General MP3s or music mobile phones do not have independent amps or do have low output power. So an independent LDO and a large-capacity ceramic capacitor filter would be adequate. However, for professional headphone amplifiers, a more careful design and debugging are required for great reliability and excellent sound quality.

Take FiiO's small portable DAC/Amp Q3 as an example. It adopts the design of separate digital-analog power supply, separate power supply for the front and rear stages, and multiple tantalum capacitors for filtering. While for the portable DAC/Amp Q7, it has 10 times higher output power and 3 times higher power supply voltage. So, the design of the power supply must be carefully optimized (See picture 1).



In a product with a nominal dynamic range of 110dB, the corresponding peak output voltage range is between 80uV and 35V. Such a high dynamic requires the power supply to have low noise and high precision when replaying small signals, and can provide a sufficiently fast and stable transient response for large signals.

In the vocabulary of audio, capacitors mean the space to store energy. The Q7's output power comparable to a desktop device decides that it does need capacitors. Traditional large electrolytic capacitors cannot be fitted in the Q7. So we can only choose Murata's high-performance DMF supercapacitors with higher cost and higher energy density. With 45mΩ ultra-low impedance, 10A discharge capacity, -40℃ to +70℃ ultra-wide operating temperature and other excellent performances, it ensures super transient power supply capability. 470mF is equivalent to 1000 470uF electrolytic capacitors and 100 4700uF electrolytic capacitors (just the comparison of capacity) (See picture 2).



In addition to the supercapacitor at the main power supply, a large-capacity filter capacitor is also placed in the power supply of the grading circuit. Especially in the rear-stage four-way amp driven power supply, more than 10 aluminum electrolytic capacitors were added with near 2000uF total capacity. The participance of aluminum electrolysis can not only meet the energy demand, but also provide a fuller and warmer sound performance than ordinary ceramic capacitors. (See picture 3).



Having talked about so much about the power supply design and capacitor matching, let's take a look at the actual performance of the Q7 through a power and distortion graph (See picture 4).



*The abscissa in the figure stands for output power, and the ordinate stands for distortion.

Take a simple look at this graph. First, under the nominal undistorted power output of 3W+3W (left and right each for 3W), it can keep less than 0.05% distortion. Second, in the commonly used mW-level power segment, the distortion maintains an excellent level of 0.001%.

Therefore, the name of the Q7, portable desktop DAC and amplifier, is not just talking on paper, nor is it just piles of materials gathered in one device in order to brag about the higher output power. It is a confession that we put ourselves in the shoes of users and think about the exact needs, and put into practice the spirit of perseverance and excellence.


----------



## Ab10 (Oct 24, 2022)

itsnein said:


> m17 have battery too



Looks like it, else what is the function of AC/DC flip switch - If battery was there then comes all the battery longevity problem.


----------



## DarginMahkum

Currawong said:


> Only the Drop ones, and they sound rather thin, unless you add a linear PSU. The Q7 is a bit warmer-sounding than the M17 though. I wonder if that is from the super capacitors.


M17, too, has the supercapacitor.


----------



## DarginMahkum

ljnew said:


> Or if you have g5 that's less than half the price on Amazon.



I have both G5 and M17. For M17, actually I think the sound quality difference between battery and DC mode is over exaggerated. Both G5 and M17 are fantastic sounding devices. There are no DAPs in the market that would make me want to replace my M17.

G5 is also a ridiculously good, clean sounding device with lots of power. It is amazing. Two things though: Its battery doesn't last much with demanding HP. 4000 mAh compared to 9200 mAh from Q7 and M17. Second issue is the charging, as the recent (QC 4.0? I am not sure) chargers cannot charge it.

Still I love the G5 and Topping as always did great engineering there. But I would still rate the FiiO devices more mature (not comparing from sound but feature completeness point of view). I also think that FiiO is the most consumer friendly manufacturer of all. They are always here, checking and responding to our messages. They also do great engineering.

So I am quite happy with both.


----------



## dsrk

DarginMahkum said:


> Second issue is the charging, as the recent (QC 4.0? I am not sure) chargers cannot charge it.


I have the same problem with NX7, my fast changers don't work with it. I am using my old 2A/3A charger to charge it.



DarginMahkum said:


> Still I love the G5 and Topping as always did great engineering there. But I would still rate the FiiO devices more mature (not comparing from sound but feature completeness point of view). I also think that FiiO is the most consumer friendly manufacturer of all. They are always here, checking and responding to our messages. They also do great engineering.
> 
> So I am quite happy with both.


True, FiiO is really improving. I recently got FD7, it looks beautiful and sounds great too.


----------



## BlankName

dsrk said:


> I have the same problem with NX7, my fast changers don't work with it. I am using my old 2A/3A charger to charge it.


According to one review it only works with 18W or lower chargers.


----------



## dsrk

BlankName said:


> According to one review it only works with 18W or lower chargers.


That could be the case. Xduoo XD-05 Plus too had the same limitation.


----------



## Ab10 (Oct 24, 2022)

Ab10 said:


> Looks like it, else what is the function of AC/DC flip switch - If battery was there then comes all the battery longevity problem.



Errr... Correction... Sorry for my comment at the / my previous post no 298, I thought as I commenting about Fiio R7 which is Desktop Audio Streamer...By looking at the picture of post number 291 of R7 back panel.


----------



## PROblemdetected

sonance said:


> Anyone have a desktop THX amp like the drop 789 as a point of (subjective) comparison?


Ive got the k9 akm

It makes me sell the matrix i-mini 3 pro


----------



## ljnew

DarginMahkum said:


> I have both G5 and M17. For M17, actually I think the sound quality difference between battery and DC mode is over exaggerated. Both G5 and M17 are fantastic sounding devices. There are no DAPs in the market that would make me want to replace my M17.
> 
> G5 is also a ridiculously good, clean sounding device with lots of power. It is amazing. Two things though: Its battery doesn't last much with demanding HP. 4000 mAh compared to 9200 mAh from Q7 and M17. Second issue is the charging, as the recent (QC 4.0? I am not sure) chargers cannot charge it.
> 
> ...


I can agree with everything you said.  But the fact that one is $300 and the other is $2000 where the $300 devices quality is arguably better, is an issue IMHO.


----------



## DarginMahkum

ljnew said:


> I can agree with everything you said.  But the fact that one is $300 and the other is $2000 where the $300 devices quality is arguably better, is an issue IMHO.


A DAP today is lazy audiophiles brick. Otherwise A DAC/amp like G5 or Q7 is more than enough. Hell, if you are an IEM user, even a dongle is good enough. There is unfortunately also the pressure from audiophile community to have the most badass and TOTL DAC in dual form in DAP, otherwise they wouldn't consider it TOTL enough. As we see with G5 with ES9068, this is actually not required. This of course drives the prices up. On top a good display with a quite powerful SoC for which is most probably, it is not cheap to manufacture boards for such a small market. Then you have the price of M17. As we see in Q7 case, as soon as we cut those, the price drops considerably.

Q7 vs G5 -> Q7 is still the more versatile of the two, especially if driving full, inefficient HPs. More I/O, more output power, more battery. Whether the price difference brings  any added value, depends on the person and use case.


----------



## KaiFi

I've never been interested in DAPs, because I tend to listen to want "semi-mobile" in terms of portability. In other words, a DAP to me seems like something that is really geared toward "on the go" listening, if that is your primary means of listening to music (maybe why DAPs are so often paired with IEMs). But for me, I like big bulky headphones and sitting down to listen to music, so I'm fine (and prefer) to use my laptop. A laptop is still more portable than a desktop, so I don't want a DAC/amp that needs to plug into the wall. That's what makes something like the Q7 so appealing to me, because though it is big and powerful like a desktop amp (with the exception of the highest gain setting needing wall power to work), it's still portable enough that if I wanted to take my laptop to another room or on vacation, I could take the Q7 with me.

What I want to know is how the G5 holds up against the Gryphon and the Q7. @ljnew said that the G5 sounds better than the Gryphon. I guess I will have to test it out. If I like the G5, there may be no reason to go for the Q7 if I don't need the extra features it has (for me it's mainly going to be about sound quality above anything else).


----------



## ljnew

KaiFi said:


> I've never been interested in DAPs, because I tend to listen to want "semi-mobile" in terms of portability. In other words, a DAP to me seems like something that is really geared toward "on the go" listening, if that is your primary means of listening to music (maybe why DAPs are so often paired with IEMs). But for me, I like big bulky headphones and sitting down to listen to music, so I'm fine (and prefer) to use my laptop. A laptop is still more portable than a desktop, so I don't want a DAC/amp that needs to plug into the wall. That's what makes something like the Q7 so appealing to me, because though it is big and powerful like a desktop amp (with the exception of the highest gain setting needing wall power to work), it's still portable enough that if I wanted to take my laptop to another room or on vacation, I could take the Q7 with me.
> 
> What I want to know is how the G5 holds up against the Gryphon and the Q7. @ljnew said that the G5 sounds better than the Gryphon. I guess I will have to test it out. If I like the G5, there may be no reason to go for the Q7 if I don't need the extra features it has (for me it's mainly going to be about sound quality above anything else).


Nah i didn't say it sounds better.  I said it's more powerful.  I like g5 better than gryphon but of course everyone opinion is different. Gryphon overpriced imho. 

G5 is one of those purchases you automatically know it's a winner.  But, topping has a reputation for serious QA issues.


----------



## ljnew

dsrk said:


> I have the same problem with NX7, my fast changers don't work with it. I am using my old 2A/3A charger to charge it.
> 
> 
> True, FiiO is really improving. I recently got FD7, it looks beautiful and sounds great too.


My NX7 fast charging doesn't work either but it works on G5.  I'm happy with g5 purchase, especially more than the portable tube i purchased which criminally overrated it's power output on battery. 

I can't wait for topping to start implementing dual and quad dacs or r2r with 3+ watts of power in a portable!


----------



## cleg

My video about Q7



A great option for those who like M17's sound, but can't afford to pay that much


----------



## gto88

cleg said:


> My video about Q7
> 
> 
> 
> A great option for those who like M17's sound, but can't afford to pay that much



Or just want the dac/amp parts. Not everyone wants the player function, I am one of them.


----------



## DarginMahkum

cleg said:


> My video about Q7
> 
> 
> 
> A great option for those who like M17's sound, but can't afford to pay that much



Oh, that is nice! It has EQ possibility. @FiiO , is the EQing done on Q7 or the sending application? If it is on Q7 side, is it only for BT-DAC mode? Thank you.


----------



## cleg

DarginMahkum said:


> Oh, that is nice! It has EQ possibility. @FiiO , is the EQing done on Q7 or the sending application? If it is on Q7 side, is it only for BT-DAC mode? Thank you.


It's on the device and as far as I've tried, it works for Bluetooth. I suppose EQing is done via Qualcomm BT chip (but I can be wrong)


----------



## DarginMahkum

KaiFi said:


> I've never been interested in DAPs, because I tend to listen to want "semi-mobile" in terms of portability. In other words, a DAP to me seems like something that is really geared toward "on the go" listening, if that is your primary means of listening to music (maybe why DAPs are so often paired with IEMs). But for me, I like big bulky headphones and sitting down to listen to music, so I'm fine (and prefer) to use my laptop. A laptop is still more portable than a desktop, so I don't want a DAC/amp that needs to plug into the wall. That's what makes something like the Q7 so appealing to me, because though it is big and powerful like a desktop amp (with the exception of the highest gain setting needing wall power to work), it's still portable enough that if I wanted to take my laptop to another room or on vacation, I could take the Q7 with me.
> 
> What I want to know is how the G5 holds up against the Gryphon and the Q7. @ljnew said that the G5 sounds better than the Gryphon. I guess I will have to test it out. If I like the G5, there may be no reason to go for the Q7 if I don't need the extra features it has (for me it's mainly going to be about sound quality above anything else).


I tried them with Susvara and DCA Stealth. Both M17 and G5 sound great, though M17 has more power headroom. If you can stretch your budget, my recommendation would be Q7, as you are covered for possibly any HP out there from power point of view. Also battery is more than the double so will give you more peace of mind while listening. Plus (at least M17) can be charged with any kind of charger and even with the DC power supply. The application with EQ option can also be very useful. The downside is the size and the weight. But if you get the Q7, you know that you have one of the best (if not the best) transportable options out there with wide range of possible use cases.


----------



## DarginMahkum

For those looking for measurements, FiiO provides some detailed FR and THD measurements for its products. They are here for M17 and Q7. Just below the parameters table.


----------



## Abbeyrd1969

I love the idea that I can take my phone, usb-c to c, and the Q7 and head for the comfy confines of my recliner instead of sitting at the desk to enjoy the music. But still retain all of the audio detail of a desktop stack. DAPS excluded since I stream Apple Music and Spotify. Most of my 500GB of music is unfortunately in MP3 format. I have ripped all of my CD's in Lossless, but that accounts for 10% of my total library. I never understood why the MP3 format was around for so long when 256GB-500GB hard drives were available at the time. I even had multiple 128GB hard drives daisy chained in my PC at one point.


----------



## FiiO

DarginMahkum said:


> Oh, that is nice! It has EQ possibility. @FiiO , is the EQing done on Q7 or the sending application? If it is on Q7 side, is it only for BT-DAC mode? Thank you.


Dear friend,

EQ for Q7 is only supported in Bluetooth mode. You could switch the EQ in FiiO Control app:





Best regards


----------



## DarginMahkum

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> EQ for Q7 is only supported in Bluetooth mode. You could switch the EQ in FiiO Control app:
> 
> ...


Thank you. Is it possible to add also M17 (and other FiiO DAPs) to the list of devices, as it also has BT reception?


----------



## gto88

Question, on Q7, is its Bluetooth function always on? I thought that if bluetooth is not in use, turns it off can save power?


----------



## Sean0325 (Oct 27, 2022)

gto88 said:


> Question, on Q7, is its Bluetooth function always on? I thought that if bluetooth is not in use, turns it off can save power?


no option to turn it on/off in the submenu ?


----------



## Sean0325 (Oct 27, 2022)

How is this one compared to the Ifi diabolo in turns of sound quality?


----------



## gto88

moved my Q7 on desk here and there and forgot to connect DC power cable. turned it on and it is on battery power
with the power switch on DC side.  This is expected based on the post #257.
But, when I look at the table, I got totally confused when trying to understand its working logic.
Anyway, it works fine, so I'll save myself some brain power.


----------



## cleg

gto88 said:


> I thought that if bluetooth is not in use, turns it off can save power?


I suspect that modern Bluetooth is power efficient, and actual DAC/amp part consumes way more energy, so savings won't be big


----------



## Ichos

This is really huge!
I thought that it was going to be more compact than the M17 but it turned out that they are identical.


----------



## FiiO

gto88 said:


> Question, on Q7, is its Bluetooth function always on? I thought that if bluetooth is not in use, turns it off can save power?


Dear friend, 

The Q7 could not be connected via Bluetooth when it is not in Bluetooth mode.

Best regards


----------



## gto88

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The Q7 could not be connected via Bluetooth when it is not in Bluetooth mode.
> 
> Best regards


It is not the case, I tried so I asked.
See attached picture, I am in USB mode and I can still use FiiO control to set parameters.
Not a problem, just the fact.


----------



## Ichos

gto88 said:


> It is not the case, I tried so I asked.
> See attached picture, I am in USB mode and I can still use FiiO control to set parameters.
> Not a problem, just the fact.


This is special low power Bluetooth connection which is *always active* to allow the Q7 to communicate with the application so you can always set the parameters.
The same is used in the K9 PRO ESS and it will not allow music reproduction.


----------



## KaiFi

Would be interesting to see how this compares to the EarMen Angel. Not a lot of content about that one. It's similarly-priced though. The Q7 has more features, but it's sound quality I'm interested in most.


----------



## FiiO

gto88 said:


> It is not the case, I tried so I asked.
> See attached picture, I am in USB mode and I can still use FiiO control to set parameters.
> Not a problem, just the fact.





Ichos said:


> This is special low power Bluetooth connection which is *always active* to allow the Q7 to communicate with the application so you can always set the parameters.
> The same is used in the K9 PRO ESS and it will not allow music reproduction.


Dear friends,

Yes, this is the reason. The BLE(Bluetooth low energy:https://www.makeuseof.com/what-is-ble-bluetooth-low-energy/) technology helps the FiiO Control connection in other input mode. 

Best regards


----------



## KaiFi

Looks like Q7 is on Amazon now but already out of stock


----------



## m8o (Nov 2, 2022)

A few days old.  But I didn't see this posted when I went back in this thread.  Pardon if I missed it ...

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/fiio-q7/

Yeah!  Finally, a bench test that should be reminiscent of the M17 too. Sure it, and how i assume my M17 would test, could be a bit better.  But I also know I wouldn't hear it!  Lol.  So, I'm happy to see this.


----------



## FiiO

KaiFi said:


> Looks like Q7 is on Amazon now but already out of stock


Dear friend,

The Q7 is still on the way to Amazon USA. Will be in stock soon.

Best regards


----------



## vsg28

My review is fully published now for those interested: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fiio-q7-portable-desktop-class-dac-amplifier/


----------



## sandysaan

vsg28 said:


> My review is fully published now for those interested: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fiio-q7-portable-desktop-class-dac-amplifier/


Thanks for the detailed and well articulated review. I was planning to get Q7, as I intend to use this a dac with external amp( gustard h16) for headphones (with LO using ifi xlr cable) , and as a standalone dac/amp for iems. But one aspect holding me back is the hiss you have mentioned for sensitive iems. I believe porta.fi was also mentioning on the hiss. I intend to use with 64 audio trio, so would good to know if hiss is audible with trio, as I am very sensitive to hiss.


----------



## SanSanych

Good day.  I choose a portable device.  And then came Fiio.  According to the reviews, an excellent device.  But too big.  There are also competitors Fiio M11plus ess, ibasso dx240 and Shanling m6 pro21.  Which device has the best sound?  I don't like too much monitor sound, but I also don't like it too much.  I don’t have tight headphones, so I don’t have high power requirements.  The main focus is on sound.  I listen to a variety of music.  Thank you.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

SanSanych said:


> Good day.  I choose a portable device.  And then came Fiio.  According to the reviews, an excellent device.  But too big.  There are also competitors Fiio M11plus ess, ibasso dx240 and Shanling m6 pro21.  Which device has the best sound?  I don't like too much monitor sound, but I also don't like it too much.  I don’t have tight headphones, so I don’t have high power requirements.  The main focus is on sound.  I listen to a variety of music.  Thank you.


You ask for a comparison of apples and pears. The devices you mentioned are DAPs. The Q7 is a mobil DAC/Amp.


----------



## FiiO

*The Story of FiiO Portable Desktop-Class Amplifier Q7

Chapter 4 Design ideas- Making a portable device basede on desktop concepts*

Today we are going to talk about some design ideas of the Q7, which designs on the M17 are continued and some new designs that are different from the M17.
A copy of the M17? (See picture 1)




From the appearance, it is very intuitive to see that the Q7 is an M17 without the playback function. Indeed, this was our original idea. Because the M17 itself adopts the separate digital-analog section design. Therefore, by replacing the digital section with decoding amps, we can smoothly iterate a high-performance DAC/Amp.
This was a discussion thrown by our CEO James after the release of the M17. It received positive feedback from users.
Pictures 2 and 3 are the internal PCB diagrams of the Q7 and M17. We can see that the layout of the two products is very similar. The analog board is the commonly-used single ES9038PRO, while the digital board is replaced by our newly designed core board including the XMOS XU316 chip.





Surveys and discussions are just a guide, and the focus is on user feedback and needs, as well as the actual evaluation of subsequent projects. As the current supply environment and the economy are frustrated, it is indeed difficult for us to make products, and there are many constraints. Based on the development of the M17, it is a democratization of cutting-edge technologies, not necessarily a complete copy.
First, we have continued the widely recognized designs on the M17 to the Q7.
- External power supply design similar to desktop devices, which can provide more abundant power supply than batteries.
- Up to 3W output amp circuit, suitable for ear buds and full-sized headphones.
- Comparable to the 9200mAh battery with the capacity of the mobile power supply, which can guarantee more than 10 hours of battery life.
- In addition to DC and battery power supply, energy storage is also closer to desktop devices; also, super capacitors and multiple aluminum electrolytic capacitors ensure sufficient dynamics.
- Features a standard USB-B optical port and RCA coaxial port, which can be connected to the audio source without an adapter cable.
Second, some audio configurations have also been retained.
- A single ES9038PRO DAC that flagships will definitely choose.
- Fully balanced audio circuit for better crosstalk and dynamics.
- The audio channel uses high-precision film resistors with low temperature drift, low noise, and low-loss film capacitors to ensure audio reproduction.
- 5-level gains that support supply voltage adjustment and hardware amplification adjustment, which can adapt to a wider range of headphones.


----------



## WarrenS

vsg28 said:


> My review is fully published now for those interested: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fiio-q7-portable-desktop-class-dac-amplifier/



Great write up! 

What are your impressions of the HE1000SE with the Q7 vs a desktop setup? I have the HE1000V2'S and the Q7 would be a compelling option if the pairing sounds great. 🙏


----------



## vsg28

WarrenS said:


> Great write up!
> 
> What are your impressions of the HE1000SE with the Q7 vs a desktop setup? I have the HE1000V2'S and the Q7 would be a compelling option if the pairing sounds great. 🙏


For me the HE1000se paired better with R-2R DACs and something like the EF400 worked well to effectively be a warm smoothening filter over the otherwise bright and potentially fatiguing upper mids and treble response. With the Q7 I did use the FiiO Control app to have a few EQ filters that help but the pairing isn't the most ideal- more to do with the headphones than the Q7.


----------



## WarrenS

vsg28 said:


> For me the HE1000se paired better with R-2R DACs and something like the EF400 worked well to effectively be a warm smoothening filter over the otherwise bright and potentially fatiguing upper mids and treble response. With the Q7 I did use the FiiO Control app to have a few EQ filters that help but the pairing isn't the most ideal- more to do with the headphones than the Q7.



Many thanks for your reply. I totally understand where you are coming from regarding this pairing 👍


----------



## dsrk

vsg28 said:


> My review is fully published now for those interested: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fiio-q7-portable-desktop-class-dac-amplifier/


Excellent review and very nice photography. Seems like Q7 is not my cup of tea. If FiiO comes up with an R2R DAC something like R7 or M17R, I am going to jump right in.



vsg28 said:


> For me the HE1000se paired better with R-2R DACs and something like the EF400 worked well to effectively be a warm smoothening filter over the otherwise bright and potentially fatiguing upper mids and treble response. With the Q7 I did use the FiiO Control app to have a few EQ filters that help but the pairing isn't the most ideal- more to do with the headphones than the Q7.


I really liked HE1000v2 paired with EF400 better than HE1000se which was still a little bright for me. I'm a warm head  . EF400 did help tone down the brightness of HE1000se and warm it up a little.


----------



## StevenR296

Just received this today! I'm currently listening with my U12T. I started off wired, but switched to bluetooth to walk around more comfortably and the sound I'm hearing is still fantastic. I need to put this head-to-head with my BTR7. I've read how much of a chonk this unit is, and while it definitely has some heft, I'm content with the size.

It's an awkward piece of gear to justify keeping between my Pendant SE desktop amp and my portable BTR7, but I'm happy knowing that I will have ample amounts of power and better sound quality when I'm lugging this around the house, a buddy's place, or the workplace with my IEMs or over-ears. I'm usually seated when I'm listening to music anyway.


----------



## Ichos

I am running it 7/24 in Ultra gain with the Focal Clear Mg and it doesn't get hot at all.


----------



## FiiO

*The Story of FiiO Portable Desktop-Class Amplifier Q7

Chapter 5 Digital control core module*

Today we will continue the topic of the Q7's design ideas. This time we will talk about some new designs of the Q7 that are different from the M17, mainly in the digital audio part and the interactive part.
In the Q7, we upgraded the previous digital audio decoding core, and made a small separate module at the same time (see picture 1). 



This module covers (USB) digital audio processing, optical and coaxial decoding, dual audio clock, system operation controller and other components. Their features are explained as follows.
1. The latest XMOS XU316 decoding chip, mainly for AI and high-performance DSP applications. (See picture 2)



The previous XU208 used by FiiO before is 65nm process, but due to the overlap with automotive electronic semiconductors, it was out of stock with an increasing price. The XU316 process has been upgraded to 28nm. In addition to the advantages of supply, the power consumption is lower. Equipped with 16 cores as standard, the computing power is doubled, and it supports PCM 768k, DSD512, as well as MQA Full Decoder. The significance of MQA Full Decoder is when playing MQA tracks on any playback software, such as Foobar, it can realize the whole process of MQA decoding + rendering. (See picture 3)



2. A new generation of SPDIF decoding technology
In the newly developed digital core board, a SPDIF receiver chip is added for optical and coaxial signal reception. Different from the conventional receiving + decoding of SPDIF signal two-in-one processing, our new technology first receives SPDIF signals through the chip, and then transmits them to the XMOS chip for decoding before converting at the final stage. After being processed by the XMOS chip, the quality and performance of audio restoration are higher. Other than supporting PCM 192K, it also supports DSD64 in DoP mode. (See picture 4)



3. The operating system is more efficient
In order to manage the switching and operation of USB, SPDIF, and Bluetooth decoding functions, the Q7 uses an industrial-grade Ti Cortex M4 controller. The small real-time operating system equipped with it can also ensure the smooth operation of UI interaction while driving the color LCD. FiiO's DAC/Amps have since entered the era of visual interaction. This system from the BTR7 to Q7 has been gradually improved to be mature, and it will appear on our future new products, bringing users a more intuitive, efficient and vivid operation experience. (See picture 5)


----------



## theElk

@FiiO Will the per-feature of the BTR 7 come to the Q7? with that feature, the Q7 would be the perfect all in one Solution.


----------



## FiiO

theElk said:


> @FiiO Will the per-feature of the BTR 7 come to the Q7? with that feature, the Q7 would be the perfect all in one Solution.


Dear friend,

Which feature of BTR7 would you like to add for the Q7?

Best regards


----------



## theElk

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Which feature of BTR7 would you like to add for the Q7?
> 
> Best regards


Sry, a typo. The Parametric Equalizer Feature.


----------



## FiiO

theElk said:


> Sry, a typo. The Parametric Equalizer Feature.


Dear friend,

We will report to the engineer for assessing first.
Thanks for the kind feedback.

Best regards


----------



## duyu

Didn't visit Head-fi for some time. Just ordered a Q7 from Amazon. Really look forward to listening to this new monster. 
Please send my regard to James. 
- duyu


----------



## KaiFi (Nov 17, 2022)

Finally got mine today! Here are some of my random thoughts:

-This is the most expensive headphone amp I've ever owned. Theoretically, it should then be the best-sounding and that does seem to be true. It beats out the iFi Gryphon in my opinion.
-Although I was worried this would be "semi-portable", it is not quite as big and ungainly as I was imagining. It's heavy for a portable, but it is portable, and as a laptop user, I think this is perfect for laptop listening.
-I wish the color on the volume knob indicated volume level rather than bitrate. The lights on the side already indicate bitrate. We don't really need two bitrate indicators. One thing I liked about the Gryphon was the use of color to indicate volume level, so it's instantly obvious which volume range you're in. Here the only way to tell is to wake up the screen with the power button. So having to wake up the screen to adjust the volume between genres (because some genres need to be listened to at different volumes) is kind of annoying.
-Which brings me to my next gripe: the screen. I wish there were a way to rotate its orientation. It's clear that this amp is meant to be used in one orientation. But with my setup, it makes much more sense to use it lying flat on the desk or couch or whatever with the headphone-out and knob toward me and the USB connection away from me (and this is indeed how I used the Gryphon and the Fiio Q5). But doing this with the Q7 means the screen is upside-down. For something portable it should be more accommodating to different uses rather than the one orientation.
-As with all devices that have these filters, I really don't understand them or how they affect the sound. 

Other than that, I'm really liking it so far and I can't wait to test it with more headphones.


----------



## Kukii

I am considering buying Q7, but wondering how the sounds compare to K9 Pro? (Just in terms of sound quality, forget about the portability)


----------



## gto88

KaiFi said:


> Finally got mine today! Here are some of my random thoughts:
> 
> -This is the most expensive headphone amp I've ever owned. Theoretically, it should then be the best-sounding and that does seem to be true. It beats out the iFi Gryphon in my opinion.
> -Although I was worried this would be "semi-portable", it is not quite as big and ungainly as I was imagining. It's heavy for a portable, but it is portable, and as a laptop user, I think this is perfect for laptop listening.
> ...


agree with color for volume, hugo 2 has that.


----------



## PROblemdetected

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We will report to the engineer for assessing first.
> Thanks for the kind feedback.
> ...


So the q7 doesnt have PEQ?

U should add that...


----------



## duyu

I need some help! Are there Apple Music subscribers here who are as well android users? I tested both iPhone and iPad, and also on an Android phone. The music is clearly downsampled and with a lot of distortion as compared connecting via a Macbook Pro (with proper Midi setup). Is there a way I can make Q7 the native dac using the android phone? I bet there is no hope for iPhone and iPad...


----------



## theElk

duyu said:


> I need some help! Are there Apple Music subscribers here who are as well android users? I tested both iPhone and iPad, and also on an Android phone. The music is clearly downsampled and with a lot of distortion as compared connecting via a Macbook Pro (with proper Midi setup). Is there a way I can make Q7 the native dac using the android phone? I bet there is no hope for iPhone and iPad...


There is still hope for iPhone and iPad.
The settings for High-res is the Settingsmenu under the Music-App Settings, Audioquality (Bitdepth and samplingrate are automatically adjusted). But you have to select high-red for all 3 cases (Stream, Wi-Fi, download).
Android and bit-perfect can be a pita. But there are my only experiences with fiios m11+.


----------



## duyu (Nov 18, 2022)

theElk said:


> There is still hope for iPhone and iPad.
> The settings for High-res is the Settingsmenu under the Music-App Settings, Audioquality (Bitdepth and samplingrate are automatically adjusted). But you have to select high-red for all 3 cases (Stream, Wi-Fi, download).
> Android and bit-perfect can be a pita. But there are my only experiences with fiios m11+.



It doesn't work for both iPhone and Android. It is clearly downsampled even if the high-res is selected. For Android phones, even if it shows 192k sample rate on Q7, it is clearly downsampled. I saw there is some discussion about making the external dac as the native one, bypassing the internal dac in the phone.


----------



## rlw6534 (Nov 18, 2022)

duyu said:


> It doesn't work for both iPhone and Android. It is clearly downsampled even if the high-res is selected. For Android phones, even if it shows 192k sample rate on Q7, it is clearly downsampled. I saw there is some discussion about making the external dac as the native one, bypassing the internal dac in the phone.



There must be something specific about your setup that has went wrong.  I have both iPhone and iPad and both play at the correct sample rate as indicated by the Apple Music app and the external DAC (USB connection, of course).  Also, I have an Android tablet and multiple Android DAPs that do the same.  Why do you think it's downsampling?   It seems unlikely that Apple or FiiO are falsely reporting sample rate.


----------



## KaiFi (Nov 18, 2022)

Okay, one thing I’m not liking about the Q7 after testing it more today is that if you pause/stop music, after about a minute or so, the Q7 partially shuts off, dropping the connection, and when you restart the music, it takes a little while for the device to start back up again (including a pop in the audio signal). I don’t know if this is a battery-saving feature or something, but it’s kind of annoying since other portable amps I’ve used don’t do this.

It doesn’t take long to turn the device on and off, so I’d rather do it myself or there could be an auto-shut off after 15 minutes or something. I don’t like the way it currently handles this though.


----------



## Currawong

duyu said:


> I need some help! Are there Apple Music subscribers here who are as well android users? I tested both iPhone and iPad, and also on an Android phone. The music is clearly downsampled and with a lot of distortion as compared connecting via a Macbook Pro (with proper Midi setup). Is there a way I can make Q7 the native dac using the android phone? I bet there is no hope for iPhone and iPad...


The iPhone and iPad should output bit-perfect without down-sampling, if you're using a newer phone with a newer iOS, and you're using the Camera Connection Kit or similarly compatible cable with it.
Android would usually down-sample -- I don't remember if the latest Android versions fixed this. 
More information about what iOS and Android version you're using would be helpful here.


----------



## duyu (Nov 18, 2022)

Currawong said:


> The iPhone and iPad should output bit-perfect without down-sampling, if you're using a newer phone with a newer iOS, and you're using the Camera Connection Kit or similarly compatible cable with it.
> Android would usually down-sample -- I don't remember if the latest Android versions fixed this.
> More information about what iOS and Android version you're using would be helpful here.



Thanks, Currawong. You're right that the output is bit-perfect. I've tried other songs with 96k, it shows that correctly. So I guess the distortion is not caused by downsampling, but the decoding work didn't bypass iphone or ipad's internal dac. However, there is no problem using the MacBook Pro. Comparing Ed's "The Joker and the Queen" with an iPhone/iPad and a Macbook, I find it obvious the treble from the former is distorted.

For Android, I'm using a dumb Redmi phone. It is Android 7.


----------



## armstrj2

duyu said:


> but the decoding work didn't bypass iphone or ipad's internal dac


If you are outputting via lightning or a UBS C port there's no DAC to bypass surely? The iPhone or iPad is just acting as transport and it's the DAC that is in the Q7 that is in use. I don't think there is a DAC in iPhones or iPads since the jack was removed. The DAC is located in the little Lightning to 3.5mm dongle that they make you use now.


----------



## duyu (Nov 19, 2022)

armstrj2 said:


> If you are outputting via lightning or a UBS C port there's no DAC to bypass surely? The iPhone or iPad is just acting as transport and it's the DAC that is in the Q7 that is in use. I don't think there is a DAC in iPhones or iPads since the jack was removed. The DAC is located in the little Lightning to 3.5mm dongle that they make you use now.


I've tried both iPad (usbc) and iPhone (camera kit). It is the same. I think you're right that there is a default DAC bypass for the iPhone. So it is probably Apple Music's software issue. The "master" version of the same song wouldn't send to the external DAC, unless you use the MacBook.
My solution is to give up Apple Music and subscribe Tidal. I've found that MAQ works perfectly via my iPhone. The "master" version of the same Ed's song can be successfully transmitted. I will do a close comparison later between Apple Music (MacBook) and Tidal later.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Nov 19, 2022)

KaiFi said:


> Finally got mine today! Here are some of my random thoughts:
> 
> -This is the most expensive headphone amp I've ever owned. Theoretically, it should then be the best-sounding and that does seem to be true. It beats out the iFi Gryphon in my opinion.
> -Although I was worried this would be "semi-portable", it is not quite as big and ungainly as I was imagining. It's heavy for a portable, but it is portable, and as a laptop user, I think this is perfect for laptop listening.
> ...


The flip of this screen, as you mentioned, is really a good idea. 
And the color on the volume knob.
We will discuss if it can be achieved. At least we will take this into our subsequent products.
Thanks for the feedback~~


----------



## FiiO Willson

KaiFi said:


> Okay, one thing I’m not liking about the Q7 after testing it more today is that if you pause/stop music, after about a minute or so, the Q7 partially shuts off, dropping the connection, and when you restart the music, it takes a little while for the device to start back up again (including a pop in the audio signal). I don’t know if this is a battery-saving feature or something, but it’s kind of annoying since other portable amps I’ve used don’t do this.
> 
> It doesn’t take long to turn the device on and off, so I’d rather do it myself or there could be an auto-shut off after 15 minutes or something. I don’t like the way it currently handles this though.


Hello,
This is normal, because the Q7 is powered by a battery, so we set up the power saving shutdown function, which is detected that when there is no data, the power supply will be turned off within 2 minutes to achieve power saving. This is also the usual feature of some products.

But the question you mentioned, I think we can consider an improvement.
I think we can discuss whether we can do some other time selection, so it can solve your problems?


----------



## dsrk

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,
> This is normal, because the Q7 is powered by a battery, so we set up the power saving shutdown function, which is detected that when there is no data, the power supply will be turned off within 2 minutes to achieve power saving. This is also the usual feature of some products.
> 
> But the question you mentioned, I think we can consider an improvement.
> I think we can discuss whether we can do some other time selection, so it can solve your problems?


Good but it's better if users can set the power off timers from the menu.


----------



## armstrj2

duyu said:


> I've tried both iPad (usbc) and iPhone (camera kit). It is the same. I think you're right that there is a default DAC bypass for the iPhone. So it is probably Apple Music's software issue. The "master" version of the same song wouldn't send to the external DAC, unless you use the MacBook.
> My solution is to give up Apple Music and subscribe Tidal. I've found that MAQ works perfectly via my iPhone. The "master" version of the same Ed's song can be successfully transmitted. I will do a close comparison later between Apple Music (MacBook) and Tidal later.


Are you using the same cable to connect the iPad to the Q7 as you are with the Mac? I've had issues in the past with USB cables as not all of them are made the same. Some are meant for charging only and high res won't work with them. Generally the cables Apple bundle are rubbish. 

I connected my iPad Pro to my Fiio K9 Pro and selected some 192khz/24 music and it is outputting from the iPad correctly. No issues with Apple Music or the iPad in my testing anyway. I have to say, I much prefer Tidal though for the UI and to my ears anyway, it seems like there is better quality content on it, but I'm not opening that can of worms


----------



## KaiFi

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,
> This is normal, because the Q7 is powered by a battery, so we set up the power saving shutdown function, which is detected that when there is no data, the power supply will be turned off within 2 minutes to achieve power saving. This is also the usual feature of some products.
> 
> But the question you mentioned, I think we can consider an improvement.
> I think we can discuss whether we can do some other time selection, so it can solve your problems?



I think if we could set the shut off time to be 10 or 15 minutes instead, this would be ideal. Mine is working the way it’s supposed to, it’s just that I think 2 minutes is too short of a time to shut off the power. That could be the default, but if we could set a longer time if we want to, that would be helpful.


----------



## FiiO Willson

KaiFi said:


> I think if we could set the shut off time to be 10 or 15 minutes instead, this would be ideal. Mine is working the way it’s supposed to, it’s just that I think 2 minutes is too short of a time to shut off the power. That could be the default, but if we could set a longer time if we want to, that would be helpful.


Got it,we will discuss your suggestions later 
Thanks for your feedback !


----------



## duyu

armstrj2 said:


> Are you using the same cable to connect the iPad to the Q7 as you are with the Mac? I've had issues in the past with USB cables as not all of them are made the same. Some are meant for charging only and high res won't work with them. Generally the cables Apple bundle are rubbish.
> 
> I connected my iPad Pro to my Fiio K9 Pro and selected some 192khz/24 music and it is outputting from the iPad correctly. No issues with Apple Music or the iPad in my testing anyway. I have to say, I much prefer Tidal though for the UI and to my ears anyway, it seems like there is better quality content on it, but I'm not opening that can of worms


Yes, I used the stock cable. I'm happy with Tidal now. To find out the issue of Apple Music, you can compare the same song (one with a master version) using the Macbook (and with a correct Midi setup). 

Time to say goodbye to Apple Music.


----------



## BS5711 (Nov 26, 2022)

duyu said:


> Yes, I used the stock cable. I'm happy with Tidal now. To find out the issue of Apple Music, you can compare the same song (one with a master version) using the Macbook (and with a correct Midi setup).
> 
> Time to say goodbye to Apple Music.



If you are comparing a Lossless or Hi Res Lossless song from Apple Music to the same "Master" song from Tidal you are not comparing the same thing and can't use that comparison to judge if there is some fundamental problem with Apple Music software or Apple devices.

Tidal uses MQA on "Master" tracks and I understand applies the same sort of digital filtering on "Hi Fi" tracks so when you play anything from Tidal you are hearing the difference in digital filtering versus Apple Music more than you are hearing some difference in the inherent quality.

If you apply GTO digital filtering on an iFi DAC it mimics MQA and essentially makes any streaming service or local file music sound somewhat akin to Tidal.

Many would tell you, and I believe they are technically correct, that while you might prefer the sound of a Tidal MQA "Master" track it is technically lossy and technically inferior to a "Lossless" or "Hi Res Lossless" track from Apple or other streaming services which are truly lossless.

Additionally, while you seem content that Tidal from iPhone or iPad is superior to Apple Music from the same device, the Tidal native iOS or Android apps don't actually bypass processing within the Android device, iPhone or iPad, the device does part of the processing and the USB DAC does the rest of it. That is, you cannot do MQA Pass Through on these devices, only on Mac or PC or if you use Tidal through UAPP on Android.

I can't hear any difference between the native Tidal apps with the device doing part of the processing versus UAPP or Mac or PC where they do MQA Pass Through but it isn't the technically superior data transfer that you seem to think it is.

That isn't any criticism of Tidal on my part, just a bit more information for your scenario. I like Tidal and use it alongside Apple Music with an Android DAP, iPhone, iPad mini 6 (USB-C), MacBook and HP laptop, I like Apple Music equally well and use different services on different devices for reasons other than sound quality.


----------



## KaiFi

I gave up on Tidal when I listened to a non-MQA track on both Tidal and Qobuz, and the Tidal track sounded inferior. I could hear distortion in the high notes that was not present in the Qobuz stream of the exact same track. It was the kind of distortion you can hear with Spotify's heavily compressed free tier. I don't know why it happened, but it was repeatable on both my PC and Mac and with different DACs. That told me Tidal was out as an option.


----------



## Currawong

I'll try Apple Music to the Q7 with my iPhone when I get home (I'm returning from a holiday at the moment) and see if I can't work out what is going on. 

I think that the TIDAL and Qobuz apps deal with external DACs better sometimes, at least on Android. I don't use them much on iOS, so I haven't checked. Things seem to change a bit with each version of iOS and there is a lack of detailed information.


----------



## Ichos

@FiiO Willson 

Your next portable DAC amp should really be something with an embedded WiFi streamer.
Something like the Chord Mojo 2 with the Polly streamer.
It is more compact than the Q7 so the chassis has enough room for accommodating the WiFi module.
Make a Q9 or Q17 with a WiFi streamer and you have a real winner.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ichos said:


> @FiiO Willson
> 
> Your next portable DAC amp should really be something with an embedded WiFi streamer.
> Something like the Chord Mojo 2 with the Polly streamer.
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions!
We are working on these technologies and will launch products with these features at the right time.


----------



## o0genesis0o

Ichos said:


> @FiiO Willson
> 
> Your next portable DAC amp should really be something with an embedded WiFi streamer.
> Something like the Chord Mojo 2 with the Polly streamer.
> ...



Maybe we should put a screen on that one for ease of control as well. We can just use Android for the OS to control that thing.

Oh, wait ...   

Joke aside, is there any improvement in sound quality moving from M11S to Q7 if I only IEM? I heard noticeable improvement moving from dongles to M11S, so I wonder if there is anything more to squeeze out. There seems to be many folks listening to IEMs with M17.


----------



## Ichos

FiiO Willson said:


> Thanks for your suggestions!
> We are working on these technologies and will launch products with these features at the right time.


Great to hear that.
A transportable DAC/amp with WiFi (the mojo 2 + Polly) is the most practical piece of personal audio equipment I have ever used.
It makes my DAPs obsolete.
I would love to use the Q7 without connecting it with a cable and have better audio quality than the Bluetooth can offer.


----------



## Ichos

o0genesis0o said:


> Maybe we should put a screen on that one for ease of control as well. We can just use Android for the OS to control that thing.
> 
> Oh, wait ...
> 
> Joke aside, is there any improvement in sound quality moving from M11S to Q7 if I only IEM? I heard noticeable improvement moving from dongles to M11S, so I wonder if there is anything more to squeeze out. There seems to be many folks listening to IEMs with M17.


It is not about power only, they have different sound signatures and I find the Q7 much better sounding. (Well, at least for my tastes)


----------



## bflat

Ichos said:


> Great to hear that.
> A transportable DAC/amp with WiFi (the mojo 2 + Polly) is the most practical piece of personal audio equipment I have ever used.
> It makes my DAPs obsolete.
> I would love to use the Q7 without connecting it with a cable and have better audio quality than the Bluetooth can offer.


I was interested in this as well but as far as I know there is no way to do hi res streaming from music apps over wifi (Apple Music, Tidal, Amazon, etc.).


----------



## Ichos (Nov 23, 2022)

bflat said:


> I was interested in this as well but as far as I know there is no way to do hi res streaming from music apps over wifi (Apple Music, Tidal, Amazon, etc.).


Why is that?
If you can't do it with WiFi then how can you?
I am streaming right now Qobuz 192/24 over WiFi to the Chord Polly with the aid of bubble upnp.
Lossless that is!

It is like connecting a dedicated streamer to your DAC.


----------



## Ichos

Like this.


----------



## bflat (Nov 23, 2022)

Ichos said:


> Why is that?
> If you can't do it with WiFi then how can you?
> I am streaming right now Qobuz 192/24 over WiFi to the Chord Polly with the aid of bubble upnp.
> Lossless that is!
> ...


How does that work on iOS? I'm not aware of any 3rd party apps that can play files from music streaming apps.

Also is your example from a downloaded file or is it streaming from Qobuz?


----------



## Ichos

bflat said:


> How does that work on iOS? I'm not aware of any 3rd party apps that can play files from music streaming apps.


Sorry but I am not iOS educated but I think that it can be done with Airplay?


----------



## bflat

Ichos said:


> Sorry but I am not iOS educated but I think that it can be done with Airplay?


AirPlay maxes out at 44 kHz. Also in your example are you playing a downloaded file or is it streaming in Quoboz?


----------



## Ichos

bflat said:


> AirPlay maxes out at 44 kHz. Also in your example are you playing a downloaded file or is it streaming in Quoboz?


I am streaming.
iOS is an unknown universe to me...


----------



## bflat

Ichos said:


> I am streaming.
> iOS is an unknown universe to me...


Well that's the challenge. A wifi streaming device essentially only works on Android and that's not enough of a reason for me to swap my iPhone and iPad to Android. I also suspect that Apple Music doesn't work on Bubble upnp since the files are encrypted. It would only work with with an AirPlay plug in, but that would also limit to just 44 kHz.


----------



## Ichos

bflat said:


> Well that's the challenge. A wifi streaming device essentially only works on Android and that's not enough of a reason for me to swap my iPhone and iPad to Android. I also suspect that Apple Music doesn't work on Bubble upnp since the files are encrypted. It would only work with with an AirPlay plug in, but that would also limit to just 44 kHz.


I don't know.
The bubble upnp is that the remote control so it could work with Apple music but we need someone else to enlighten us.


----------



## Newsee

bflat said:


> How does that work on iOS? I'm not aware of any 3rd party apps that can play files from music streaming apps.
> 
> Also is your example from a downloaded file or is it streaming from Qobuz?


Mconnect player. 



Streaming Qobuz or local files to AK connect (on A&K Kann, Kann Cube etc), or to UAPP UPnP renderer running on HiBy R8. Mostly working well. Sometimes it works with annoying waiting times.


----------



## FiiO

*The Story of FiiO Portable Desktop-Class Amplifier Q7*​Chapter 6 FiiO Q series traceability & development of portable DAC and headphone amplifier​It's been a long time since we started to share the R&D story of the Q7. In fact, it’s almost done. What is missing will be a summary.
Today we will talk about the origin of the FiiO Q series and some of the development process of FiiO in portable DAC/Amps.
*The origin of FiiO Q Series*
FiiO's portable DAC/Amp is mainly used to connect with mobile phones, or work for computers for decoding. It has evolved from the previous E17 to the Q1, Q3, and Q5 series (see picture 1). 



This product series runs through the entire period of FiiO from its birth to its growth, and the maturity, performance and serialization of corresponding products are also improving. Starting from the Q1 Mark Ⅱ, the MFi standard protocol for iPhone was prepared for the whole series of portable DAC/Amps.
Especially the birth of the Q5 in 2018, it built up the new image and industry benchmark for FiiO portable DAC/Amps at that time. With its comprehensive functions and excellent sound quality, it has also won unanimous praise from users. Many of our Q5(S) users have become big fans of the Q series. For one thing, it is convenient to use the Q5; for another, we haven't done a major upgrade for this product line, except a limited version released in 2020, the Q5s Type-C.
Actually, the Q7 can also be regarded as the bigger Q5s, since their basic functions are USB, optical and coaxial decoding, and they are designed with both single-ended and balanced headphone outputs.
*The development of FiiO's portable DAC and headphone amplifiers*
Portable DAC and headphone amplifiers cannot be used independently, which need to be used with a sound source, such as a computer, music player or mobile phone. Therefore, this type of product also develops with the change of the sound source.
The most intuitive ones are the two major changes brought about by the mobile Internet: streaming music and highly intelligent mobile phones.
Nowadays, an increasing number of people are willing to pay for streaming music media for its convenience and high efficiency to access hi-res music, which is better than traditional accessibility. Whether it is popular or classic music, we can find them through online music software with a clearer song classification.
*Our self-developed application, FiiO Music, already supports MQA decoding functions (see pictures 2).



In addition, the performance and configuration of smart phones have been improved a lot. They are enough to work as a front-end sound source for daily music listening, so compact portable DAC and amplifiers appeared, which are also named USB audio adapters. Socializing, entertaining, creating and music listening centered on mobile phones have gradually become daily routines for audiophiles. By installing the FiiO Music App and connecting the USB audio adapter to the mobile phone through the USB port, we can enjoy high-quality music anytime and anywhere.
Two years after the last generation of the Q5s Type-C, FiiO also developed the KA series and the Q3 MQA version in response to the above demands. For high-end listening needs, we reorganized the application and product line of DAC/Amps, so that they are distinctly sufficiently different from players and USB audio adapters (see picture 3).



In the end, the release of the Q7 has two representative significance. The first one is that FiiO will continue the product line of portable DAC/Amps. While completing the product line, we will also adjust the positioning to mainly in mid- to high-end. The second is that we will employ new design notions, including the appearance, interaction as well as platform.


----------



## marcusd

Our review of the Q7 is now published. Fantastic value and a worthwhile alternative if the budget will not stretch for the M17.

https://headfonics.com/fiio-q7-review/


----------



## PROblemdetected

@FiiO any news about MQAir compatibility?


----------



## FiiO Willson

PROblemdetected said:


> @FiiO any news about MQAir compatibility?


Hi,
MQAir is currently only in the MQA official release, they have not completed some work on the application, nor do they have the full technical documentation for us.

We will follow up when there is a clear official plan from MQA

Thank you for your support!


----------



## Mkoll

What is amperage rating of the included switching power supply? I know the voltage is 12V, but how many amps are required? I'm on vacation and forgot to bring mine so I'll buy one.


----------



## FiiO (Nov 30, 2022)

Mkoll said:


> What is amperage rating of the included switching power supply? I know the voltage is 12V, but how many amps are required? I'm on vacation and forgot to bring mine so I'll buy one.


Dear friend,

The power supply of the Q7 has 2A output current. So the 1.5A-3A,12V power supply could work with the Q7 theoretically.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson

Mkoll said:


> What is amperage rating of the included switching power supply? I know the voltage is 12V, but how many amps are required? I'm on vacation and forgot to bring mine so I'll buy one.


It is 12V 2A,
Of course, you can also buy a 15V, 2A can also be used


----------



## FiiO

The new XMOS firmware V1.04 for FiiO Q7 is now available!​







*The following changes and improvements have been made to the V1.04 compared to the V0.93:*

1. Added a new function of short pressing the volume knob to wake up the screen.

2. Added a return icon on each sub menu

3. Miscellaneous bug fixes and performance improvements

*Q7 firmware download: Click here

How to upgrade the Q7: Click here*


----------



## Ultrainferno

This weekend is all about the Q7 on Headfonia. We actually like it so much that we're giving it our Recommended Buy Award!

https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-q7-review/


----------



## KaiFi

Ultrainferno said:


> This weekend is all about the Q7 on Headfonia. We actually like it so much that we're giving it our Recommended Buy Award!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-q7-review/



Just to be clear: Your review lists the Q7 as having dual DACs (2x ES9038PRO) like the M17, but as I understand it, the Q7 has only one DAC chip.


----------



## theElk

KaiFi said:


> Just to be clear: Your review lists the Q7 as having dual DACs (2x ES9038PRO) like the M17, but as I understand it, the Q7 has only one DAC chip.


Yup, Specsheet states only one 9038Pro.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Dec 4, 2022)

theElk said:


> Yup, Specsheet states only one 9038Pro.


Yes, you are right, only one 9038Pro,But he also has 4 differential outputs.  
If we use dual ES9038Pro, the cost will increase a lot and will raise the sales price


----------



## theElk

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, you are right, only one 9038Pro,But he also has 4 differential outputs.
> If we use dual ES9038Pro, the cost will increase a lot and will raise the sales price


It was not my intention to judge the decision. Only the reassuring statement to KaiFi that the Specs said one chip, not two.


----------



## MartyMcfly3004

FiiO said:


> The new XMOS firmware V1.04 for FiiO Q7 is now available!
> ￼
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a way to perform the update on mac os?


----------



## FiiO

MartyMcfly3004 said:


> Is there a way to perform the update on mac os?


Dear friend,

Sorry no. The update tool could only run in Windows computer.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Q7 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!​





Dear respected customers,

Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our Q7. Delivery of the Q7 has started from 3rd, Dec. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries/regions and agents we have sent goods to.



Japan: Emilai

HongKong: Carve Link Company

Australia: Addicted To Audio

South Korea: HEADPHONE WORLD

Germany: NT Global Distribution GmbH

Singapore: Eng Siang International Pte Ltd

France: Son Video

Spain: Zococity

Vietnam：Audio Choice

US Distributor: TekFx Inc.

Indonesia : PT lntium lndo Prima

Thailand: Holysai

Czekh : GOTHIC

Malaysia: RedApe

India: Headphone Zone

Turkey distributor: Hes Audio

Portugal: TopAudio

Romania: Avstore



(*The shipping to other regions will also follow soon, and we will keep updating this post)

In order to get prompt pre-sales and after-sales service, we strongly suggest you to buy FiiO products from our authorized sales agents (Where to buy).

By our estimate, it would take 5 to 7 working days for the parcels to reach our agents abroad, which means all of you can try contacting the local sales agents on about 10th Dec.

If you have any comments or questions, please feel free to contact us or directly contact our local agents.

Happy listening!



Best regards, 
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## LalaiBalalai (Dec 6, 2022)

Bought Q7. I'm very happy with the sound, but I have a few questions:

1. What Gain is better to listen to low-impedance headphones (FH9)?

2. Do filters work for anyone?
I couldn't hear a difference when switching.

3. When Ultra High Gain is turned on, a low-frequency hum (50hz) is heard in the FH9 headphones. Touching the connector or the metal part of the Q7 case with your hand removes the hum. In other modes, everything is perfect. With other headphones there is no hum.


----------



## FiiO

LalaiBalalai said:


> Bought Q7. I'm very happy with the sound, but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. What Gain is better to listen to low-impedance headphones (FH9)?
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for choosing the Q7.

1. The low or middle gain is more suitable. 
2. The filters would work, and maybe it is not too obvious for you. 
3. Maybe the sensitivity of FH9 is much higher so the issue happen. You could also try the FH9 in other device to see whether the issue remains. 

Best regards


----------



## Currawong

MartyMcfly3004 said:


> Is there a way to perform the update on mac os?


Download VirtualBox and then Windows 10. Both are free. Use Windows 10 just for the firmware update. You don't need a licence to install and run it. I've done the firmware update successfully doing this with VMWare.


LalaiBalalai said:


> Bought Q7. I'm very happy with the sound, but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. What Gain is better to listen to low-impedance headphones (FH9)?
> 
> ...


1. Low gain settings on devices are most often more suited to more sensitive gear such as IEMs, and some headphones. A good rule of thumb is, if you hear significant hiss, then the gain of the amp is too high.
2. Some people hear a difference between digital filters, some don't. It can be very music dependent. Good-quality acoustic recordings where you can clearly make out the space in the recording I'd say make filter differences most noticeable. 
3. Probably a ground loop hum. Try plugging the power supply into a different socket. There's probably a significant loop between it and your computer. Could be a lack of grounding too.


----------



## MartyMcfly3004

Currawong said:


> Download VirtualBox and then Windows 10. Both are free. Use Windows 10 just for the firmware update. You don't need a licence to install and run it. I've done the firmware update successfully doing this with VMWare.
> 
> 1. Low gain settings on devices are most often more suited to more sensitive gear such as IEMs, and some headphones. A good rule of thumb is, if you hear significant hiss, then the gain of the amp is too high.
> 2. Some people hear a difference between digital filters, some don't. It can be very music dependent. Good-quality acoustic recordings where you can clearly make out the space in the recording I'd say make filter differences most noticeable.
> 3. Probably a ground loop hum. Try plugging the power supply into a different socket. There's probably a significant loop between it and your computer. Could be a lack of grounding too.


Thanks for this! Will give it a go


----------



## Ichos

@FiiO 

Plugging the DC power adapter automatically sets the gain to ultra.
Can be disabled?
It is very dangerous for blowing your earphones.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ichos said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Plugging the DC power adapter automatically sets the gain to ultra.
> Can be disabled?
> It is very dangerous for blowing your earphones.


Yes, there is a setting item in the settings, "Ultra High Gain" set to manual, then will not automatically turn on to ultra


----------



## Ichos

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, there is a setting item in the settings, "Ultra High Gain" set to manual, then will not automatically turn on to ultra


Thanks a lot


----------



## ducnsh

Any comparisons with Mojo2 or maybe Shanling H7?


----------



## gto88

FiiO said:


> The new XMOS firmware V1.04 for FiiO Q7 is now available!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@FiiO the instruction says, usb driver v5.53? do you mean v5.30? can't see v5.53 

> 2. Install the *5.53 USB DAC driver *in your Windows computer first:


----------



## LalaiBalalai

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for choosing the Q7.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
2.Filters work normally on BTR2021 , but here switching does not affect anything . On what filter who prefers to listen? Who has the same problem?
3.FH9 works perfectly on other devices. Problem only with Q7 in ULTRA mode.

There are thoughts that the problem is in the power supply. He looks doubtful. Ordered PL-50. Will it improve the sound and remove the buzz?


----------



## UNOE

Something that comes with a fan scares me seems like an afterthought. Was this thing overheating after they designed it and they just said keep the design ship it with a fan?
I have all very efficient headphones I never owned anything hard to drive and want to use this on battery most the time. Will this thing be overheating and shutting down on me?
I really wanted something worthy to replace my 2019 Btr5 but the lack of mic with the Q7 will mean I still need to keep the Btr5 and use it from time to time.
I didn’t use the Btr5 mic that often but it was convenient to have a Bluetooth mic packed with me mostly everywhere I went when I did need one. I used btr5 95% for music / 5% for calls.
I sold my daps because I didn’t like caring thing with me. If I buy a Q7 I’ll still have to carry phone the q7 and a Bluetooth mic (probably the btr5) and I’ll probably end up using the btr5 for music after the short call out of convenience.
Hopefully something else comes along with a decent amp/DAC, all the Bluetooth features with a mic. That is not a side grade to the already owned btr5 2019 I own. Wifi/AirPlay/chromecast would be also wanted.
Maybe I should wait another Decade for apple to release a lossless Bluetooth codec.


----------



## MartyMcfly3004

UNOE said:


> Something that comes with a fan scares me seems like an afterthought. Was this thing overheating after they designed it and they just said keep the design ship it with a fan?
> I have all very efficient headphones I never owned anything hard to drive and want to use this on battery most the time. Will this thing be overheating and shutting down on me?
> I really wanted something worthy to replace my 2019 Btr5 but the lack of mic with the Q7 will mean I still need to keep the Btr5 and use it from time to time.
> I didn’t use the Btr5 mic that often but it was convenient to have a Bluetooth mic packed with me mostly everywhere I went when I did need one. I used btr5 95% for music / 5% for calls.
> ...


From my experience it only gets slightly warm when using it on battery not on the fan and in its case on SH gain mode (one below the DC UH gain mode), this is with fairly difficult to drive headphones (ZMF Eikon, DC Noire and Aeon 2 Open).

I mainly use it during the day on UH DC mode on the desk fan stand all day while I work, this is on the lower fan setting and not only does it stop it getting hot, at the end of the day the unit is actually cold.

Since this is the second unit they have made with this form factor I don't think this is an accident, it seems to me that they didn't want to put an internal fan into the unit to make it transportable. When it is transportable (not plugged in via DC) they don't give you the option to run it in the UH gain mode removing the risk of overheating.

The fan is really well made and suprisingly powerful. I think as a whole this is a really well made unit. I had a schiit Mjolnir on my work desk which was taking up too much room and a smsl SP200 with a topping dac on my bedside table (which the wife hated).

Now I just use this plugged in on my work desk (although i'm very tempted by the K9 Pro now) and use it in transportable mode next to my bed at night.

I don't think I would ever leave the house with it though. I think if you want a truly portable option you should go with the btr7 (which I also own - and is also very good).


----------



## UNOE

MartyMcfly3004 said:


> From my experience it only gets slightly warm when using it on battery not on the fan and in its case on SH gain mode (one below the DC UH gain mode), this is with fairly difficult to drive headphones (ZMF Eikon, DC Noire and Aeon 2 Open).
> 
> I mainly use it during the day on UH DC mode on the desk fan stand all day while I work, this is on the lower fan setting and not only does it stop it getting hot, at the end of the day the unit is actually cold.
> 
> ...


So it has never shut down on you for overheating?
I own a Btr5 the DAC in the btr7 looks like a side grade. I don’t need a bigger amp. But I haven’t read any reviews on btr7 yet.
I also own Aeon 2 which I thought was pretty easy to drive.


----------



## MartyMcfly3004

UNOE said:


> So it has never shut down on you for overheating?
> I own a Btr5 the DAC in the btr7 looks like a side grade. I don’t need a bigger amp. But I haven’t read any reviews on btr7 yet.
> I also own Aeon 2 which I thought was pretty easy to drive.



It's never felt more than slightly warm. Hasn't crashed or had any issues. 

Dan Clarks are quite difficult to drive properly as they need a lot of current.


----------



## Ichos




----------



## FiiO

gto88 said:


> @FiiO the instruction says, usb driver v5.53? do you mean v5.30? can't see v5.53
> 
> > 2. Install the *5.53 USB DAC driver *in your Windows computer first:


Dear friend,

Thanks for reminding. Yes, should be 5.30 instead. We have modified this mistake now. 

Best regards


----------



## PROblemdetected

Any chances of roon ready for the q7?


----------



## StevenR296

PROblemdetected said:


> Any chances of roon ready for the q7?


Don't think so. Wouldn't the Q7 have to have wi-fi?


----------



## PROblemdetected

StevenR296 said:


> Don't think so. Wouldn't the Q7 have to have wi-fi?


Why not? Its an stationary usb dac as well.

Don't need wifi to get the ready check


----------



## itsnein

PROblemdetected said:


> Don't need wifi to get the ready check


You need.
Roon plays via netwrok/wi-fi

Q7 it is usb/bluetooth-dac/amp

Connect Q7 to roon end point (e.g. raspbery pi, or more expensive) and you will get roon-ready device.


----------



## PROblemdetected

itsnein said:


> You need.
> Roon plays via netwrok/wi-fi
> 
> Q7 it is usb/bluetooth-dac/amp
> ...


Well, for ready maybe, but for"roon tested" don't.


----------



## StevenR296

PROblemdetected said:


> Well, for ready maybe, but for"roon tested" don't.


I have Roon on my laptop. USB out to the Q7 works great. But no way to output to the Q7 wirelessly without bluetooth.


----------



## PROblemdetected

StevenR296 said:


> I have Roon on my laptop. USB out to the Q7 works great. But no way to output to the Q7 wirelessly without bluetooth.


Im talking about usb - roon tested.


----------



## StevenR296

PROblemdetected said:


> Im talking about usb - roon tested.


Okay, so did I answer your question? I said USB works from Roon to the Q7.


----------



## PROblemdetected

StevenR296 said:


> Okay, so did I answer your question? I said USB works from Roon to the Q7.


Any dac works on roon.

But roon tested start them already configured and got the custom picture.


----------



## DarginMahkum

LalaiBalalai said:


> 3. When Ultra High Gain is turned on, a low-frequency hum (50hz) is heard in the FH9 headphones. Touching the connector or the metal part of the Q7 case with your hand removes the hum. In other modes, everything is perfect. With other headphones there is no hum.


You should not use such extreme gain for very sensitive transducers like IEMs. It is mainly for low sensitivity headphones that need a lot of power.


----------



## LalaiBalalai

DarginMahkum said:


> You should not use such extreme gain for very sensitive transducers like IEMs. It is mainly for low sensitivity headphones that need a lot of power.



Thank you. In order to use this mode , headphones are suitable , for example Sennheiser hd-660 s  ?


----------



## talan7

Does the Q7 work with the fiio app, particularly, does the EQ work on the Q7 on the fiio app?


----------



## Ichos

talan7 said:


> Does the Q7 work with the fiio app, particularly, does the EQ work on the Q7 on the fiio app?


Yes it works with the Q7 but I am not sure if it is global effect or only in Bluetooth mode.


----------



## FiiO

Ichos said:


> Yes it works with the Q7 but I am not sure if it is global effect or only in Bluetooth mode.


Dear friend,

EQ only works in Bluetooth mode.

Best regards


----------



## karloil

Currently auditioning...


----------



## roncruiser

Bought one.  I'll scatter in my super novice amateur operation and sound review of the Q7 along this thread in the coming weeks.


----------



## karloil (Dec 23, 2022)

Happy new owner as well  ...the K7 and PL50 combo started to earn my trust back into the brand (twas a long story)...demoing the Q7 earlier and can't help myself but to pull the trigger as well on them...I guess this time - "7" IS a good number 

(Being charged via PL50)


----------



## Ichos

karloil said:


> Happy new owner as well  ...the K7 and PL50 combo started to earn my trust back into the brand (twas a long story)...demoing the Q7 earlier and can't help myself but to pull the trigger as well on them...I guess this time - "7" IS a good number
> 
> (Being charged via PL50)


The PL50 is the icing on the cake.
It bridges the gap between transportable and desktop performance and you will find out that Q7 with the PL50 at DC mode is comparable with the K7 and the K9 PRO.

I have almost finished my Q7 review and is probably going to be my last for 2022!


----------



## karloil

Ichos said:


> The PL50 is the icing on the cake.
> It bridges the gap between transportable and desktop performance and you will find out that Q7 with the PL50 at DC mode is comparable with the K7 and the K9 PRO.
> 
> I have almost finished my Q7 review and is probably going to be my last for 2022!



Well if the Q7 and PL50 pairing sounds anything like the K9 Pro - fine by me


----------



## FiiO

FiiO team wishes you and your loved ones Good Health, Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year!


----------



## LalaiBalalai

FiiO said:


> FiiO team wishes you and your loved ones Good Health, Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year!





FiiO said:


> FiiO team wishes you and your loved ones Good Health, Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year!


O! I have the same set. Beautiful girl. She will need Q7 to protect herself from hooligans


----------



## roncruiser (Dec 24, 2022)

Brand new owner here as well. The Q7 got delivered last night from Amazon.
This is the blend between desktop and semi-portability I've been looking for.



karloil said:


> Happy new owner as well  ...the K7 and PL50 combo started to earn my trust back into the brand (twas a long story)...demoing the Q7 earlier and can't help myself but to pull the trigger as well on them...I guess this time - "7" IS a good number
> 
> (Being charged via PL50)




@karloil
Where can I get the PL50 in the US? Where did you get it?

It's not available on Amazon US, and I prefer not waiting until January 19th by ordering via AliExpress.


----------



## karloil

roncruiser said:


> @karloil
> Where can I get the PL50 in the US? Where did you get it?



I got mine from my usual local shop. I'm not US based, not the best person to ask/answer regarding this question.


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 24, 2022)

roncruiser said:


> Brand new owner here as well. The Q7 got delivered last night from Amazon.
> This is the blend between desktop and semi-portability I've been looking for.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm planning to get the PL50 next month when I get the Q7 (I need to wait a few weeks for funds). Unfortunately, it doesn't appear to be available on Amazon, Apos (I'm planning to get the Q7 here since they don't charge sales tax), or anywhere in the US. AFAIK, it's only available in the US through AliExpress and (I think) Linsoul; standard free shipping from China is very slow from both sites since the PL50 is below the minimum price for free express shipping. When I order this, I think I am going to bite the bullet and pay for express shipping (this option is about $26 on AliExpress and estimated delivery is a couple of weeks quicker). It's nice that it will come faster, but even more important to me is that express shipping is by DHL which inspires much more confidence than the standard shippers which are all unknown to me.


----------



## roncruiser

karloil said:


> I got mine from my usual local shop. I'm not US based, not the best person to ask/answer regarding this question.


Got it.  Thanks.



Marlowe said:


> I'm planning to get the PL50 next month when I get the Q7 (I need to wait a few weeks for funds). Unfortunately, it doesn't appear to be available on Amazon, Apos (I'm planning to get the Q7 here since they don't charge sales tax), or anywhere in the US. AFAIK, it's only available in the US through AliExpress and (I think) Linsoul; standard free shipping from China is very slow from both sites since the PL50 is below the minimum price for free express shipping. When I order this, I think I am going to bite the bullet and pay for express shipping (this option is about $26 on AliExpress and estimated delivery is a couple of weeks quicker). It's nice that it will come faster, but even more important to me is that express shipping is by DHL which inspires much more confidence than the standard shippers which are all unknown to me.


Thanks! I paid the extra and did express shipping.  It should arrive Jan. 4th.


----------



## Ichos

FiiO said:


> FiiO team wishes you and your loved ones Good Health, Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year!


Thank you for the wishes.
All the best wishes to the whole FiiO team.

BTW - She is gorgeous 😍


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 24, 2022)

roncruiser said:


> Got it.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I paid the extra and did express shipping.  It should arrive Jan. 4th.


Nice. I checked the AliExpress site and the available US version PL50s clicked down from nine to eight. I can't order the Q7 until after 1/18, but if the PL50s get much lower I will order one. There may be (and probably are) different levels of service, but over the years I've gotten two or three DHL deliveries from China and if IIRC they all arrived very quickly, usually 3 days or so after shipping.


----------



## EdgeDC

Marlowe said:


> Nice. I checked the AliExpress site and the available US version PL-10s clicked down from nine to eight. I can't order the Q7 until after 1/18, but if the PL-10s get much lower I will order one. There may be (and probably are) different levels of service, but over the years I've gotten two or three DHL deliveries from China and if IIRC they all arrived very quickly, usually 3 days or so after shipping.


PL-10? Wuzzat? Did you mean the PL50? …or is there another product I am not aware of?


----------



## Marlowe

EdgeDC said:


> PL-10? Wuzzat? Did you mean the PL50? …or is there another product I am not aware of?


Sorry, my bad. I meant PL50; I fixed it.


----------



## EdgeDC

Marlowe said:


> Sorry, my bad. I meant PL50; I fixed it.


Darn - I wish instead that it was a cool new product I had not heard of yet.


----------



## roncruiser

Finally got some time to listen. 
Here are some random thoughts of mine:

Basic Setup: Tidal (PC/Phone) --->Q7--->Sennheiser HD 650

This is my very first "portable" headphone amp.
It's not as beefy as I thought it was going to be based on what I read on this thread.  It's heavy but it is very portable.  Definitely not pocketable.
I don't hear a difference in the filters.  Not even a slight difference.  I've had others in my family try to detect a difference.  They cannot hear a difference either.  Anyone else?
Is the 6.35 jack port Single Ended or Balanced?  I think it's Balance, but I am not 100% sure.
I don't know which to run: LO or PO for my 650's.  650's are 300 ohms.  I've been using PO.
I enjoy it so far.  I have to put more time into it.


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 25, 2022)

roncruiser said:


> Finally got some time to listen.
> Here are some random thoughts of mine:
> 
> Basic Setup: Tidal (PC/Phone) --->Q7--->Sennheiser HD 650
> ...


As always, the 6.35 output is single ended only. And while I can't speak to the sound, LO (Line Out) is intended for connection to another device as a preamp, not for connection to headphones; PO (Phones Out) is the correct setting to connect to headphones.


----------



## EdgeDC (Dec 25, 2022)

roncruiser said:


> Finally got some time to listen.
> Here are some random thoughts of mine:
> 
> Basic Setup: Tidal (PC/Phone) --->Q7--->Sennheiser HD 650
> ...


Regarding the power - have you tried changing gain levels? Changing to High gain will give your headphones more power. Low gain is important though for more sensitive headphones (and especially IEMs) that don’t need as much power. Also, an ultra-high gain mode is available on the Q7 too, but only when plugged into the DC power (bypassing the battery).

Regarding the filters - most people can’t, either. Don’t worry too much about it.

Regarding the different headphone jack types (on various devices, including the Q7), expanding on what @Marlowe said above:

PO = Phones Out. This is for using headphones or IEMs. It uses the amplifier(s) inside the device, and you adjust the volume on the device itself.

LO = Line Out. This is a *fixed-level* output which does not (or should not) use the built-in amplifiers. The idea is for when you want to output to an external amplifier instead - such as a home stereo, or a car stereo, or other dedicated amplifier device. You would mostly use this jack/mode when you just want to use the DAC portion by itself - as it effectively turns the device from a DAC/AMP into a DAC only. The signal should be cleaner using this instead of PO when connecting to an external amplifier.

Headphone/IEM jack sizes - there are effectively 5:

*Unbalanced* (aka “regular” or traditional, that most people know) - there are generally 2 sizes:

3.5mm - this is the smaller one that is most common. Even mobile phones used to have one until they started removing it.

6.35mm / 1/4” - this is the largest “stick” design one. It is more robust than the 3.5mm one, but works _exactly_ the same way. It is electrically identical, and there are many adapters available to convert between this and 3.5mm.


*Balanced* (these should _only_ be used with equipment specifically designed for it, as it can damage unbalanced equipment):

2.5mm - this is the teeny tiny connector - it is good for saving space in small portable devices, but due to it being more delicate, it has largely fallen out of favor, in favor of…

4.4mm - also known as “Sony Pentaconn”, this is the larger balanced connector that is notably more robust than 2.5mm.

4-pin XLR - this is the “professional”-grade balanced connector. It is large, and is a round tube connector with individual pins that stick out from the middle of it. This is considered the “best” balanced connector as it better separates the individual electrical signals between jack and socket. Due to its very large size though, it is generally only seen in high-end desktop devices, not portable ones.

I hope the above clears things up a bit for you.


----------



## DarginMahkum (Dec 25, 2022)

roncruiser said:


> I don't hear a difference in the filters. Not even a slight difference. I've had others in my family try to detect a difference. They cannot hear a difference either. Anyone else?


It is normal that you don't. >18 kHz it is normally beyond human hearing. Here on HeadFi you will read lots of miracles. I recommend believing in biology and physics, otherwise you will lose money. Here are the ES9038PRO filters.


----------



## roncruiser (Dec 25, 2022)

Marlowe said:


> As always, the 6.35 output is single ended only. And while I can't speak to the sound, LO (Line Out) is intended for connection to another device as a preamp, not for connection to headphones; PO (Phones Out) is the correct setting to connect to headphones.


I have it on PO.  I got that right... and LO is for using the Q7 as preamp.  Thanks!



EdgeDC said:


> Regarding the power - have you tried changing gain levels? Changing to High gain will give your headphones more power. Low gain is important though for more sensitive headphones (and especially IEMs) that don’t need as much power. Also, an ultra-high gain mode is available on the Q7 too, but only when plugged into the DC power (bypassing the battery).
> 
> Regarding the filters - most people can’t, either. Don’t worry too much about it.
> 
> ...


Yes!  This clears up many things for me!  Thank You.
As for *Balanced:  *Isn't the benefit common mode noise cancellation/rejection?  Will my Sennheiser 650's get damaged in anyway?  Just curious.
I ordered a set of adapters I don't need immediately then. 



DarginMahkum said:


> It is normal that you don't. Past 18 kHz it is normally beyond human hearing. Here on HeadFi you will read lots of miracles. I recommend believing in biology and physics, otherwise you will lose money. Here are the ES9038PRO filters.


So, the higher level question concerning filters: What is the practical real world purpose for them? 
Especially, if the everyday "normal" person cannot discern a difference?


Side note for @FiiO
I like the blue case lights during the day and most of times at night.
I can foresee sometimes at night during bedtime listening wanting them off.  Can there be an option to switch them off in some future FW upgrade?
If there's an option to dim the screen, and have the screen timeout to blank, there could be an option to switch off the blue case lights too.


----------



## EdgeDC

roncruiser said:


> Yes!  This clears up many things for me!  Thank You.
> As for *Balanced:  *Isn't the benefit common mode noise cancellation/rejection?  Will my Sennheiser 650's get damaged in anyway?  Just curious.
> I ordered a set of adapters I don't need immediately then.


Don't use "adapters" for the balanced connection. Buy a balanced *cable*. As long as you use a balanced cable with your 650, you won't damage them. Yes, noise cancellation and rejection is one of the benefits of a balanced connection. Another is getting to use the full power of the device, as almost every device that has both unbalanced and balanced jacks is able to put out substantially more power over the balanced connection instead.

The one bummer though is when a set of headphones come with a fixed/attached _unbalanced_ cable, so you can't easily swap it out. To get a proper balanced connection on those, that usually means custom modifying it (soldering iron, etc.).

Fortunately, more and more manufacturers these days are using detachable cables, so you can switch between unbalanced and balanced cables as needed.


----------



## karloil

roncruiser said:


> Can there be an option to switch them off in some future FW upgrade?
> If there's an option to dim the screen, and have the screen timeout to blank, there could be an option to switch off the blue case lights too.



Chimming in...there's an option in the FiiO Control App to disable all the lights.


----------



## roncruiser

EdgeDC said:


> Don't use "adapters" for the balanced connection. Buy a balanced *cable*. As long as you use a balanced cable with your 650, you won't damage them. Yes, noise cancellation and rejection is one of the benefits of a balanced connection. Another is getting to use the full power of the device, as almost every device that has both unbalanced and balanced jacks is able to put out substantially more power over the balanced connection instead.
> 
> The one bummer though is when a set of headphones come with a fixed/attached _unbalanced_ cable, so you can't easily swap it out. To get a proper balanced connection on those, that usually means custom modifying it (soldering iron, etc.).
> 
> Fortunately, more and more manufacturers these days are using detachable cables, so you can switch between unbalanced and balanced cables as needed.


Awesome.  I cancelled the adapters order.  Maybe when I add the Schiit Lyr 3 later next year, I'll invest in a balanced cable for the 650.
Maybe using the Q7 as a preamp will allow the filters to be discernably different.  Maybe.  The filtering options are a mystery.


karloil said:


> Chimming in...there's an option in the FiiO Control App to disable all the lights.


Totally forgot about the app until I read your comment.
It would still be very nice to have on the Q7 itself.  Rather than fumbling through another device to enable or disable the lights.

More random thoughts:

The Q7 is hefty.  It feels hefty and solid, but I hope to never drop it or bump it on to the floor over the coming years.  That would be painful.
I back the people wanting rotatable screen orientation.  With the function on the Q7 itself and not the FiiO phone app.
@FiiO Willson:  At the moment the FiiO android phone app is having a hard time recognizing the Q7 as a device.  
FiiO App (android) -->Settings-->FiiO Control-->+Add a new device--> No selection available for the Q7.  (Red circle spinning endlessly)


----------



## FiiO

roncruiser said:


> Side note for @FiiO
> I like the blue case lights during the day and most of times at night.
> I can foresee sometimes at night during bedtime listening wanting them off.  Can there be an option to switch them off in some future FW upgrade?
> If there's an option to dim the screen, and have the screen timeout to blank, there could be an option to switch off the blue case lights too.


Dear friend,

You could try to adjust the status indicator pattern via the FiiO Control app to see whether it helps?






Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson

roncruiser said:


> @FiiO Willson:  At the moment the FiiO android phone app is having a hard time recognizing the Q7 as a device.
> FiiO App (android) -->Settings-->FiiO Control-->+Add a new device--> No selection available for the Q7.  (Red circle spinning endlessly)


Try to turn on the phone positioning, and then kill the FiiO Control APP. 
Finally you can Open FiiO Control App again, and then you should be able to connect


----------



## DarginMahkum (Dec 28, 2022)

roncruiser said:


> So, the higher level question concerning filters: What is the practical real world purpose for them?
> Especially, if the everyday "normal" person cannot discern a difference?


Nothing really, if your main concern is what you hear. They might have measurable differences but that does not mean that differences are audible. If you search, you will find discussions / more information on the subject.

I would also recommend "keeping an open mind" while approaching any reviews or reviewers with suspicion that claim otherwise. Especially any reviewer over the age of 20.


----------



## roncruiser

Anyone can help me here please.... 

So I'd like to use the DAC on the Q7 to the inputs of a tubed preamp.

The preamp has single ended RCA inputs and balanced XLR inputs.

To connect the Q7 to the preamp, is it just a matter of setting the Q7 to LO? 

Then getting the appropriate adapter for the following:

Q7 3.5mm--> preamp RCA adapter for single ended inputs,

or

Q7 4.4mm--> preamp XLR adapter for balanced inputs.

Is it typically done this way? Are there high quality adapters made for TRS to RCA, and TRS to XLR?  I don't trust the quality of the adapters I see on Amazon.

Your recommendations, options and opinions appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## DarginMahkum (Dec 29, 2022)

roncruiser said:


> Anyone can help me here please....
> 
> So I'd like to use the DAC on the Q7 to the inputs of a tubed preamp.
> 
> ...


You need something like this:
https://ifi-audio.com/products/4-4mm-to-xlr-cable/


----------



## roncruiser

DarginMahkum said:


> You need something like this:
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/4-4mm-to-xlr-cable/


Thanks!

https://audio46.com/products/ifi-4-4-to-xlr-cable
I'm sure the materials are quality based on the price alone.

I found this one...
https://a.co/d/0o9CyBj


----------



## gto88

roncruiser said:


> Thanks!
> 
> https://audio46.com/products/ifi-4-4-to-xlr-cable
> I'm sure the materials are quality based on the price alone.
> ...


i have those from Amazon, they do the job just fine, no issue.


----------



## roncruiser

gto88 said:


> i have those from Amazon, they do the job just fine, no issue.


Thanks!  I like the price too.  Much more reasonable.


----------



## DarginMahkum

roncruiser said:


> Thanks!
> 
> https://audio46.com/products/ifi-4-4-to-xlr-cable
> I'm sure the materials are quality based on the price alone.
> ...


It looks good. I see they also connected the ground pin, which wasn't the case for a cheap cable I found, and which is why at the time I went for the more expensive ifi cable.


----------



## FiiO Willson

DarginMahkum said:


> It looks good. I see they also connected the ground pin, which wasn't the case for a cheap cable I found, and which is why at the time I went for the more expensive ifi cable.


Yes, the quality of signal transmission will be better when connected to the ground


----------



## Ichos

Dear friends , I saved the last 2022 review for the massive FiiO Q7.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-q7.26258/review/29878/

Enjoy reading and I wish to all of you a happy new year!


----------



## Jfox2006

Hi guys! 
 I ask for help, I choose between Q7 and DX320.  
And here and there everything suits me, but where will the maximum sound quality be?  Any help thanks.  

Sorry for my English...


----------



## talan7

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> EQ only works in Bluetooth mode.
> 
> Best regards


So, there's no bass boost?


----------



## FiiO Willson

talan7 said:


> So, there's no bass boost?


Yes, Of course there is a bass boost function


----------



## roncruiser

I've been playing with the Q7 extensively.  I'm still kind of new at this.  Help me understand and please explain...

Is there a way to use the Q7's DAC directly into an external Preamp?  Bypassing the Q7's own preamp and amp.  I'll be using the external Preamp into active Monitors. 
The external Preamp has it's own volume control.


----------



## Ichos

roncruiser said:


> I've been playing with the Q7 extensively.  I'm still kind of new at this.  Help me understand and please explain...
> 
> Is there a way to use the Q7's DAC directly into an external Preamp?  Bypassing the Q7's own preamp and amp.  I'll be using the external Preamp into active Monitors.
> The external Preamp has it's own volume control.


Just set the desired output jack to line out with a fixed volume level and you are done.


----------



## roncruiser

Ichos said:


> Just set the desired output jack to line out with a fixed volume level and you are done.


So, set to LO and pick a volume level and leave it? Would that be max volume? Is there an ideal volume level.

I had thought LO was a fixed non- adjustable level. I'm a little confused.  Does LO bypass the Q7's preamp and amp?


----------



## Ichos

roncruiser said:


> So, set to LO and pick a volume level and leave it? Would that be max volume? Is there an ideal volume level.
> 
> I had thought LO was a fixed non- adjustable level. I'm a little confused.  Does LO bypass the Q7's preamp and amp?


The Q7 doesn't have a preamplifier, it is digital volume attenuator.
By setting the output to line out you bypass the headphone amplifier circuit and the line output level is set to maximum which is full scale 2V for the single ended and full scale 4V for the balanced.


----------



## karloil

Q7 fixed Line-Out to a C9, awesome pairing 👌🏼


----------



## roncruiser (Jan 4, 2023)

Ichos said:


> The Q7 doesn't have a preamplifier, it is digital volume attenuator.
> By setting the output to line out you bypass the headphone amplifier circuit and the line output level is set to maximum which is full scale 2V for the single ended and full scale 4V for the balanced.


@Ichos

Thanks for the help. Bear with me. I'm getting there.

I have the Q7 set to Balanced LO with the 4.4mm balanced output connected to the XLR inputs of the external preamp.

With the Q7 set to balanced LO, above, the Q7 volume knob is still active. I can still turn the knob and control the music volume during playback on the Q7. Is this expected?  (According to your comment, the level is set to full scale 4V for the balanced.)

Effectively this setup allows me two places to control volume.  On the Q7 and on the external preamp.

Maybe I'm not understanding level vs volume. I thought using balanced LO the level out at the 4.4mm out is fixed @4V and the volume knob is not usable.

Or I crank up Q7 volume knob to max to avoid any digital volume attenuation out of the 4.4mm out. So the downstream external preamp sees the full 4V balanced swing.


----------



## MartyMcfly3004

roncruiser said:


> @Ichos
> 
> Thanks for the help. Bear with me. I'm getting there.
> 
> ...


Use the LO Volume option in the main menu. You can set it to fixed or adjustable.


----------



## Ichos

roncruiser said:


> @Ichos
> 
> Thanks for the help. Bear with me. I'm getting there.
> 
> ...


Go to main menu, highlight LO Volume , enter the sub menu and select Fixed level.

I assume that you have already selected BAL output and you have set it to LO.


----------



## roncruiser

MartyMcfly3004 said:


> Use the LO Volume option in the main menu. You can set it to fixed or adjustable.





Ichos said:


> Go to main menu, highlight LO Volume , enter the sub menu and select Fixed level.
> 
> I assume that you have already selected BAL output and you have set it to LO.


Absolutely awesome!  I totally overlooked that.

Thanks a million!


----------



## Ichos

roncruiser said:


> Absolutely awesome!  I totally overlooked that.
> 
> Thanks a million!


You are welcome.


----------



## lordearl

@FiiO Willson is there a way of remotely controlling the LO on the Q7? I'd like to connect it to a power amp for stereo speakers when not using headphones. The stereo amplifier does not have a volume control, so the Q7 will be a preamp stage, but I don't think the volume has a remote control?


----------



## Marlowe

BTW, I was apparently wrong a few days ago when I stated that the PL50 linear power supply was not available from any US seller. I found a trusted California FiiO seller on eBay who had new US version PL50s at somewhat less than the AliExpress price and, even better, offered free shipping with USPS. I ordered it on Monday and it arrived here in New Jersey (about as far across the country as you can get if you are unfamiliar with US geography) this morning (Friday). But the funny thing is that I plan to pair the PL50 with the Q7 and ordered it early before they disappeared (there were only a few left when I ordered, they're now all gone), but I can't order the Q7 until I get a check in about ten days. So I have a nice power supply with nothing compatible to power (though it does turn on). It's returnable for a month in case it doesn't work when I finally get the Q7.


----------



## John Blackshear

Think this works to drive HEDDPHONE?


----------



## Ichos

John Blackshear said:


> Think this works to drive HEDDPHONE?


If you have a balanced cable then with the DC mode engaged I think that is the only DAC of its kind that can drive the HEDDphone, not at full scale but still very good.


----------



## John Blackshear

Ichos said:


> If you have a balanced cable then with the DC mode engaged I think that is the only DAC of its kind that can drive the HEDDphone, not at full scale but still very good.


Got it. Thank you!!


----------



## FiiO Willson

lordearl said:


> @FiiO Willson is there a way of remotely controlling the LO on the Q7? I'd like to connect it to a power amp for stereo speakers when not using headphones. The stereo amplifier does not have a volume control, so the Q7 will be a preamp stage, but I don't think the volume has a remote control?


Hi,
Thanks for your support!
Q7 remote volume control is not done for the time being, if you want to adjust the volume, you can only go to the top of the machine to adjust the volume.

We will evaluate to see if we can add this feature


----------



## Ichos

Well guys here are my subjective findings of adding the PL50 to the Q7.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-pl50.26279/review/29949/


----------



## Ab10 (Monday at 6:23 AM)

Hello Knowlegable members,
I Just wondering as this unint can operate directly through AC Brick/ Power Supply,

- Is it possible to Use this product on A/C Mode without the battery ?
- Will Screen Turn On ?
- USE All 4 Input Methods ?

The component put into this unit may run 10 Years + without any accident but the Battery will bloat within 4+ Years, By that time Fiio may produce Q9 and Q11.
Please note Fiio Q3 and E17K just run fine without battery… I know those are pretty basic comapre to this as well as this is not possible with Andriod so not applicable for M17 but this unit is not running Andriod.
If this works then one less item goes to E-Waste.


----------



## roncruiser

Hi @FiiiO Wilson


Ab10 said:


> Hello Knowlegable members,
> I Just wondering as this unint can operate directly through AC Brick/ Power Supply,
> 
> - Is it possible to Use this product on A/C Mode without the battery ?
> ...


You bring up some very valid points that are worth addressing.
I'm hoping the same.  That when the battery goes bad, the Q7 will still manage to work powered from the external power supply.


----------



## FiiO

Ab10 said:


> Hello Knowlegable members,
> I Just wondering as this unint can operate directly through AC Brick/ Power Supply,
> 
> - Is it possible to Use this product on A/C Mode without the battery ?
> ...


Dear friend,

Theoretically yes but we did not test this usage yet. And it is not recommended to use the Q7 without the battery. 

Best regards


----------



## roncruiser

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Theoretically yes but we did not test this usage yet. And it is not recommended to use the Q7 without the battery.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks.

I believe the main point was after the battery is dead and can no longer hold a charge, will the Q7 still work without the battery? Will the Q7 still operate directly from the external power supply with a dead battery?


----------



## Marlowe

roncruiser said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I believe the main point was after the battery is dead and can no longer hold a charge, will the Q7 still work without the battery? Will the Q7 still operate directly from the external power supply with a dead battery?


LOL, I'm a little confused as well. The Q7 is specifically designed to allow the user to bypass the battery--it even has a toggle switch to do exactly that! I assume it will still operate in that mode even if the battery no long charges. Was the FiiO representative addressing the actual physical removal of the battery?


----------



## Ab10

Marlowe said:


> Was the FiiO representative addressing the actual physical removal of the battery?



I'm absolutely sure - Fiio Representative meant the physical removal of the battery because when the battery is no longer able to hold the charge or is not chargeable anymore, it definitely does not remain the same size or dimension anymore. 

It looks something like this one which came out by pushing the back panel, In this scenario physically removing the battery is the best idea.


----------

